# The Meal Ticket Driveler



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2011)

Get in line.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gettin it started just a little early ain't ya?


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 31, 2011)

im first ha!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2011)

Never to early for a meal ticket,  got to work hard for one else to buy you a meal


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im first ha!!!


 
Nope, you were second, now ya' gotta go to the back of the line for braggin outta turn..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2011)

What on the menu???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im first ha!!!


uuummm check again, young'un!



Jeff C. said:


> What on the menu???


 I sure hope some skrimp!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Why on the menu???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2011)

Hankus said:
			
		

> the fool part


There's a new one born every day.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get in line.





jsullivan03 said:


> Gettin it started just a little early ain't ya?



Get in while the gettin is good!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2011)

Dang that Aussie's hide I had .............. oh, uuumm,  never mind, I'll just jump on in riiight here...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Get in while the gettin is good!


 
Knee deep is all it will take. Much more and you'll drown drivelin.


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuummm check again, young'un!
> 
> 
> I sure hope some skrimp!!!



well its better than third


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



 Same to YOU!!!


----------



## Krickit (Jan 31, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Get in while the gettin is good!



The gettin' is always good!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang that Aussie's hide I had .............. oh, uuumm,  never mind, I'll just jump on in riiight here...............



I know, right? 
I had typed Boom!! and when i hit post, he had already locked it. I tell you these boys are bad to pull the trigger prematurely.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> well its better than third


 
Or worse.........further on down the line..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang that Aussie's hide I had .............. oh, uuumm,  never mind, I'll just jump on in riiight here...............


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 31, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



im gessing beer is on your menu?


----------



## Jranger (Jan 31, 2011)

Could go for some gumbo myself...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's a new one born every day.



and I was the one on my day  



Keebs said:


> Dang that Aussie's hide I had .............. oh, uuumm,  never mind, I'll just jump on in riiight here...............





rhbama3 said:


> I know, right?
> I had typed Boom!! and when i hit post, he had already locked it. I tell you these boys are bad to pull the trigger prematurely.



I gots last post


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> well its better than third


Hey, I am a third............ third daughter that is, ain't nuttin wrong with being third, tyvm!



rhbama3 said:


> I know, right?
> I had typed Boom!! and when i hit post, he had already locked it. I tell you these boys are bad to pull the trigger prematurely.


 TELL me 'bout it!!  It wouldn't do for ME to be a mod in the mods back room, I tell you what, I'd make dang sure.............. oh, uuumm, there I go, typing out loud again, Snap, my bad, move on folks, nothing to see here....... hehehe.............


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know, right?
> I had typed Boom!! and when i hit post, he had already locked it. I tell you these boys are bad to pull the trigger prematurely.



Pre-mature Infractuation!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im gessing beer is on your menu?



Nope, I dont spill beer


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2011)

Krickit said:


> The gettin' is always good!!


Jamie I hope you took that clue!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jamie I hope you took that clue!!



you know the eejit missed it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jamie I hope you took that clue!!


 
He did. It gave him an idea for a new fly. He's tyin it right now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2011)

Hankus said:


> you know the eejit missed it





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He did. It gave him an idea for a new fly. He's tyin it right now.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang that Aussie's hide I had .............. oh, uuumm,  never mind, I'll just jump on in riiight here...............





rhbama3 said:


> I know, right?
> I had typed Boom!! and when i hit post, he had already locked it. I tell you these boys are bad to pull the trigger prematurely.


I though I nail 1000 mark perfectly.  I did last call.


Jranger said:


> Could go for some gumbo myself...


Hmmm What up Jranger?


jsullivan03 said:


> Pre-mature Infractuation!



I say on the money


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Could go for some gumbo myself...


Drool, oh heck yeah!!


Hankus said:


> and I was the one on my day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're GOOD at that too!



jsullivan03 said:


> Pre-mature Infractuation!


 Good Night purtyeyes!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I gots last post



I can fix that,


----------



## Krickit (Jan 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He did. It gave him an idea for a new fly. He's tyin it right now.



Nope - his drunk butt is still sitting at the computer just watching all the other idjits.      

Oh well....maybe soon he'll tie a Sneaky Pete.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Drool, oh heck yeah!!


Tater tot gumbo don't sound too good to me...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're GOOD at that too!



lawd knows I've tried enough


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jamie I hope you took that clue!!







Hankus said:


> you know the eejit missed it







Miguel Cervantes said:


> He did. It gave him an idea for a new fly. He's tyin it right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Nope - his drunk butt is still sitting at the computer just watching all the other idjits.
> 
> Oh well....maybe soon he'll tie a Sneaky Pete.


 
He might have to change jaws on his vise first..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I can fix that,






Krickit said:


> Nope - his drunk butt is still sitting at the computer just watching all the other idjits.
> 
> Oh well....maybe soon he'll tie a Sneaky Pete.


You're a good girl Krickit, I don't care WHAT they say!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tater tot gumbo don't sound too good to me...


Blech, no that doesn't but I envisioned Woberts Duck gumbo..........


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I can fix that,



Just let er be  



Krickit said:


> Nope - his drunk butt is still sitting at the computer just watching all the other idjits.
> 
> Oh well....maybe soon he'll tie a Sneaky Pete.



tell him I said HEY SULLI


----------



## Jranger (Jan 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmm What up Jranger?



What's up Pigmyus Prime


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok, ya'll turn the lights off when ya leave & wipe the crumbs off the counter, k? G'nite!


----------



## Krickit (Jan 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're a good girl Krickit, I don't care WHAT they say!



Thanks!!    I try...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll turn the lights off when ya leave & wipe the crumbs off the counter, k? G'nite!



Nite Keebsy....wait I headin' out too!!! Nite Folks


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Just let er be
> 
> 
> 
> tell him I said HEY SULLI


Oh I did 


Jranger said:


> What's up Pigmyus Prime



Hanging out and having fun.
How is that boy doing, ready for the fishing season?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll turn the lights off when ya leave & wipe the crumbs off the counter, k? G'nite!



Good night 

Hope I do not push the wrong button again.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Just let er be
> 
> 
> 
> tell him I said HEY SULLI



HEY!!!






Krickit said:


> maybe soon he'll tie a Sneaky Pete.


...umm...sneaky pete....
time to go to bed...


----------



## Jranger (Jan 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Oh I did
> 
> 
> Hanging out and having fun.
> How is that boy doing, ready for the fishing season?



Yeah, he's fired up. Between that and baseball we should be set till summer!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 31, 2011)

yep.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Yeah, he's fired up. Between that and baseball we should be set till summer!



Means,  dad is too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Nope - his drunk butt is still sitting at the computer just watching all the other idjits.
> 
> Oh well....maybe soon he'll tie a Sneaky Pete.






jsullivan03 said:


>


Dooode log off, and go.......err........ummm.....You know what I mean!!



Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll turn the lights off when ya leave & wipe the crumbs off the counter, k? G'nite!


G'night!!



Jeff C. said:


> Nite Keebsy....wait I headin' out too!!! Nite Folks


Night Jeff!!

Looks like I'm out as well!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite Keebsy....wait I headin' out too!!! Nite Folks



Nite brother Jeff


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dooode log off, and go.......err........ummm.....You know what I mean!!
> 
> G'night!!
> 
> ...






umm....gnite


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2011)

I got the light got night All


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tater tot gumbo don't sound too good to me...



Tater tot gumbo, I'll be at the back of the line hoping it is gone so I don't offend the cook.

Okay drivelers, Monday is kicked in the seat of the pants and bring on Tuesday.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

Man I need a vacation!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Man I need a vacation!!!!!!!



jm,  Saw your vehicle--glad you are alright. 

How much comp time you have?  And where are you going?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> jm,  Saw your vehicle--glad you are alright.
> 
> How much comp time you have?  And where are you going?



Thanks.....

I got 80 hrs on the books right now,knowing this place,nowhere ( until WAR that is)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Mernin boys, goolash is cookin, get in line.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys, goolash is cookin, get in line.



Morning everybody. Wheres the spoons. Thanks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys, goolash is cookin, get in line.



you just work on keeping that twisty air away from us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> you just work on keeping *the twisty airheads* away from us.


 

Fixed it for ya'..

OK, time to get the kid to school then I'm going t get an anti-gay chicken biskit..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for ya'..
> 
> OK, time to get the kid to school then I'm going t get an anti-gay chicken biskit..



i had some anti-gay chicken-minis fer breakfast.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i had some anti-gay chicken-minis fer breakfast.



you just ain't right


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for ya'..
> 
> OK, time to get the kid to school then I'm going t get an anti-gay chicken biskit..



Hey , howcome im sitting here eating this  cold goolosh and you get a chicken bisquit?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , howcome im sitting here eating this  cold goolosh and you get a chicken bisquit?



cause you didn't get up early enough to have it hot


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> you just ain't right



i know.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i know.



At least you know


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> cause you didn't get up early enough to have it hot



Just my luck but now i want a bisquit


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just my luck but now i want a bisquit



ya shoulda gotten up early and place your order


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> ya shoulda gotten up early and place your order



If i have to get up any earlier than what i have been ill just have to go hungry. im ready for a nap now


----------



## pbradley (Feb 1, 2011)

FYI: 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-to-become-a-crime-in-malawi-115875-22882778/


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mornin'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2011)

Hellooooooo!!  Is there anybody in there??


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> If i have to get up any earlier than what i have been ill just have to go hungry. im ready for a nap now



I will trade you,7 days a week up by 4 am



pbradley said:


> FYI:
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-to-become-a-crime-in-malawi-115875-22882778/



If that got passed here I ....yea....ummmm.....nevermind


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

pbradley said:


> FYI:
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-to-become-a-crime-in-malawi-115875-22882778/


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



Morning



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooo!!  Is there anybody in there??



We be here.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooo!!  Is there anybody in there??



No, im out here ya big dummy! 


Mornin sweetcheeks.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

It's Tuesday!!!!!!! 































_*HEY SULLI!!!!!!!!!!
*_I REMEMBERED!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I will trade you,7 days a week up by 4 am
> 
> 
> 
> If that got passed here I ....yea....ummmm.....nevermind



7 days a week? 4 am?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> and I was the one on my day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really?   Better think/drink again!     
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5744811&postcount=1001


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's Tuesday!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morning


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh really?   Better think/drink again!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5744811&postcount=1001


 You go BB!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 1, 2011)

And a great Tuesday it is!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 1, 2011)

Now back to my nice warm bed...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Now back to my nice warm bed...


 No fair!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> 7 days a week? 4 am?



Yup,most days it's 3am,I get to sleep in on the weekends




Keebs said:


> It's Tuesday!!!!!!!
> 
> _*HEY SULLI!!!!!!!!!!
> *_I REMEMBERED!!!!!!!!



Hello keebs


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys, goolash is cookin, get in line.



Just coffee for me thanks...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Yup,most days it's 3am,I get to sleep in on the weekends
> Hello keebs


 Mernin!


Jranger said:


> Just coffee for me thanks...


Aaaaawww, ruff nite, darlin'?  Tell Bassbaby I said to go get you a latte' & a 5 hr energy & hurry back!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> Aaaaawww, ruff nite, darlin'?  Tell Bassbaby I said to go get you a latte' & a 5 hr energy & hurry back!!



I need a Cuban Espresso to set me right!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaawww, ruff nite, darlin'?  Tell Bassbaby I said to go get you a latte' & a 5 hr energy & hurry back!!



Is we having fun yet....Oh and send me a supply of the 5hr energy,I need them after yesterday


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I need a Cuban Espresso to set me right!


I'll contact Otis & see what he can set up for you, K? 



jmfauver said:


> Is we having fun yet....Oh and send me a supply of the 5hr energy,I need them after yesterday


I saw that......... bummer......... my ex drove a big rig, I promise, the guy never knew you were near him, but glad ya'll are both ok!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

pbradley said:


> FYI:
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-to-become-a-crime-in-malawi-115875-22882778/



Now that law just might cause a stink.


Morning all


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's Tuesday!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh really?   Better think/drink again!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5744811&postcount=1001


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Yup,most days it's 3am,I get to sleep in on the weekends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good gosh ,what time do you go to bed every night? 500pm


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll contact Otis & see what he can set up for you, K?
> 
> 
> I saw that......... bummer......... my ex drove a big rig, I promise, the guy never knew you were near him, but glad ya'll are both ok!



Guess the wife won't mind the radio or or window down anymore


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Morning folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Good Morning folks!


 
BENJIIIII!!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 1, 2011)

miguel cervantes said:


> benjiiiii!!!!



what's up?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2011)

Boringgggggg . . .


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boringgggggg . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> what's up?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


 
Humidity, price of gas, and soon the price of milk, and tempers in Egypt,,,,,how about you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boringgggggg . . .


 
Forgot your meal ticket huh?


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Humidity, price of gas, and soon the price of milk, and tempers in Egypt,,,,,how about you?



Nothin much just job hunting, again. Have to plan out my days in advance so I can have a sitter for the boy. Other than that nothin' much at all.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Guess the wife won't mind the radio or or window down anymore


 I used to drive when the ex was that bad off!



Benji314 said:


> Good Morning folks!


Well Helllooooo Benji!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> BENJIIIII!!!!


 down boy, down!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Boringgggggg . . .


Sowwy............... c'mere............. a little closer...................... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Forgot your meal ticket huh?


 Nah, he b ok now..................


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boringgggggg . . .



Blah, blah, blah.........


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well Helllooooo Benji!



Hey there Suga!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Mernin'...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Hey there Suga!


 ooohhh, that made me *tingly*!!
Good Luck with the job huntin, darlin', I know it's rough, but something will come along!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'...


 'Bout time you got here..................... where's the shrimp -n-grits?!?!


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ooohhh, that made me *tingly*!!
> Good Luck with the job huntin, darlin', I know it's rough, but something will come along!!



Yeah it will. I have decided that if I stay with law enforcement I'm going to a departent that I want to work at, not one that I have to settle for. We have enough saved up that I can take my time looking. Might even look for something different to get into as long as I can work outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'Bout time you got here..................... where's the shrimp -n-grits?!?!



Puppy woke me up at fauver30....started watchin News and went back to snooze mode

Simmerin....


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Morning!  Here's hoping today is better than yesterday.  Stay dry and safe out there every one.

When are the storms moving in?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Yeah it will. I have decided that if I stay with law enforcement I'm going to a departent that I want to work at, not one that I have to settle for. We have enough saved up that I can take my time looking. Might even look for something different to get into as long as I can work outside.






Jeff C. said:


> Puppy woke me up at fauver30....started watchin News and went back to snooze mode
> 
> Simmerin....


 I was lucky with Dooby, he pretty much slept through the night right off the bat and he is funny to watch right around 11:00 pm, he'll get his toy & get in his kennel, I swear, if he could close & latch the door, he would!
I've Never had the shrimp-n-grits, but my Mama & oldest sis say they are out of this world!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning!  Here's hoping today is better than yesterday.  Stay dry and safe out there every one.
> 
> When are the storms moving in?



That's a different thread...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning!  Here's hoping today is better than yesterday.  Stay dry and safe out there every one.
> 
> When are the storms moving in?


Now sassy, you know this ain't the weather thread! 
From what I've been watching, later on this evening, I think earlier for you northern folks and around 6:00ish for us southerners......... 
Maybe MC will come along & correct me if I'm wrong...........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> That's a different thread...





FFF, you know we funnin witya!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

DOH!


----------



## baldfish (Feb 1, 2011)

Can I come in without a meal ticket


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I was lucky with Dooby, he pretty much slept through the night right off the bat and he is funny to watch right around 11:00 pm, he'll get his toy & get in his kennel, I swear, if he could close & latch the door, he would!
> I've Never had the shrimp-n-grits, but my Mama & oldest sis say they are out of this world!



He's basically sleeping thru, but he heard sumpin(windchime I think) this mornin' and started barkin'. At that point I had to get up to let him out for bidness, he came back ready to eat and play

Shrimp and grits is good...even better if you've got good fresh stone ground grits


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'...



morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Can I come in without a meal ticket



Yes sir , but the goolash is cold


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> DOH!





baldfish said:


> Can I come in without a meal ticket





mudracing101 said:


> morning



Morning FFandF, slick, and Mud!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

Just dropping by for my free meal 


Good morning everyone,  























Alright, Got to be back soon.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Can I come in without a meal ticket


Of course YOU can!!



Jeff C. said:


> He's basically sleeping thru, but he heard sumpin(windchime I think) this mornin' and started barkin'. At that point I had to get up to let him out for bidness, he came back ready to eat and play
> 
> Shrimp and grits is good...even better if you've got good fresh stone ground grits


Next trip down, ya gotta fix'em for me............. pwease.....



fitfabandfree said:


> DOH!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 1, 2011)

Morning Folks


Did someone say free lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> 
> Did someone say free lunch



morning


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> 
> Did someone say free lunch


Got yer meal ticket??
What'd they feed ya yesterday???


----------



## baldfish (Feb 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir , but the goolash is cold



Can't complain if it's free



Jeff C. said:


> Morning FFandF, slick, and Mud!!!



Morning it is




Keebs said:


> Of course YOU can!!
> 
> 
> Next trip down, ya gotta fix'em for me............. pwease.....



Good cause I'm Hawngry and I lost my foodstamps


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Can't complain if it's free
> Morning it is
> Good cause I'm Hawngry and I lost my foodstamps


Just a meal ticket in this joint, hold on, lemme check the back room, I think I saw yours taped on the bulletin board............


----------



## baldfish (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Just a meal ticket in this joint, hold on, lemme check the back room, I think I saw yours taped on the bulletin board............



Thanks Sweetie


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> 
> Did someone say free lunch


 
Sheesh, always someone looking for one isn't there??



baldfish said:


> Can't complain if it's free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Step on up. We have a special for LEO's..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Thanks Sweetie


You're welcome darlin', not a problem!









_*HEY BIGOX, Lemme know when you stop by!!!!!!!*_!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 1, 2011)

Where do I get my ticket stamped??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2011)

Wish I had a meal ticket . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Where do I get my ticket stamped??


why right here sir....................
Hey, where did you find that avatar!?!?!?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I had a meal ticket . . .


 check your right back pocket hun.............


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I had a meal ticket . . .



I heard stev was lookin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I heard stev was lookin


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why right here sir....................
> Hey, where did you find that avatar!?!?!?
> 
> 
> check your right back pocket hun.............




PM incoming


----------



## baldfish (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I had a meal ticket . . .




Keebs will get you one she has a soft spot for fools Quack
and you a FOOL


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> PM incoming


 Thanks!!!



baldfish said:


> Keebs will get you one she has a soft spot for fools Quack
> and you a FOOL


 Don't be tellin all my secrets!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Y'all finish up the goolash. I've gotta have the pot to stir up some Borscht soup for lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all finish up the goolash. I've gotta have the pot to stir up some Borscht soup for lunch.


Does garlic bread go with that kinda soup??


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Does garlic bread go with that kinda soup??



Garlic bread goes with anything...in my book anyway!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> _*Garlic bread goes with anything*_...in my book anyway!


 OhWOW, when I saw you had posted, I KNEW you were gonna say that?!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Does garlic bread go with that kinda soup??


 
Only if it is made from fresh roasted garlic, mushed up into hand churned butter then spread on...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 1, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Of course YOU can!!
> 
> 
> Next trip down, ya gotta fix'em for me............. pwease.....




Will do....I think I'm bout overdue.Need to go get some more skrimps too!! I've got 2 ziplocks left in the freezer



dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> 
> Did someone say free lunch



Hawngry??? Moanin' douge



bigox911 said:


> Where do I get my ticket stamped??



On ya forehead   What up BigO 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I had a meal ticket . . .



Jared got a couple for YOU!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

How many times can we get in line?  I got cut a little short this morning,  SO  I am back


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How many times can we get in line?



As many as you want I think it's all you can eat.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Mornin Folks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How many times can we get in line? I got cut a little short this morning, SO I am back


 

It's free, and no skin off of your back, so what do you care. Load on up Porky...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> As many as you want I think it's all you can eat.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's free, and no skin off of your back, so what do you care. Load on up Porky...



Will it make this make me look Big


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!!



Hey 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's free, and no skin off of your back, so what do you care. Load on up Porky...


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Got yer meal ticket??
> What'd they feed ya yesterday???


Aint gots no ticket but

Hambuger steak and gravy, taters, salid, and beans.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheesh, always someone looking for one isn't there??
> 
> 
> 
> Step on up. We have a special for LEO's..






Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I had a meal ticket . . .


Get in line Misty


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!!



Morning Snowy


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do....I think I'm bout overdue.Need to go get some more skrimps too!! I've got 2 ziplocks left in the freezer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  No thank you...last time someone tried to give me one of those it wasn't exactly what they had let on 

How's things, Jeff??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> No thank you...last time someone tried to give me one of those it wasn't exactly what they had let on
> 
> How's things, Jeff??



Gettin hawngry with all this meal ticket talk....doin fine Lee, how about y'all???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> As many as you want I think it's all you can eat.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's free, and no skin off of your back, so what do you care. Load on up Porky...





All you can eat and free???  WOW, sounds like the way to go!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All you can eat and free???  WOW, sounds like the way to go!



I'm sure there's some cost involved somewhere...There ALWAYS is.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Y'all done made me hungry. I had to go grab a meatball sub...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


  


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey


Mornin Bobby 



dougefresh said:


> Aint gots no ticket but
> 
> Hambuger steak and gravy, taters, salid, and beans.
> 
> ...


 makin me hawngry!!!

Mornin Doug 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Snowy


Mornin AJ  And give Court some  for me 


bigox911 said:


> No thank you...last time someone tried to give me one of those it wasn't exactly what they had let on
> 
> How's things, Jeff??


Hey Lee!!!! Hows things goin? 


Jeff C. said:


> Gettin hawngry with all this meal ticket talk....doin fine Lee, how about y'all???


Mernin Jeffieshmoo  


Hooked On Quack said:


> All you can eat and free???  WOW, sounds like the way to go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Bobby
> 
> 
> makin me hawngry!!!
> ...




If I was you, I'd be scramblin' some of dem eggs or ringin a cheekuns neck rat about now!!!

Mornin' Snowsnow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I'm sure there's some cost involved somewhere...There ALWAYS is.


 

The cost comes on the back end. Sometimes it has quite a bite too.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The cost comes on the back end. Sometimes it has quite a bite too.



Kinda like all those jalapeño peppers I just ate...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> If I was you, I'd be scramblin' some of dem eggs or ringin a cheekuns neck rat about now!!!
> 
> Mornin' Snowsnow


 
Just don't let Nicodemus do the neck ringin. I've seen him do that to one of his favorite birds. It played possum when it was over, and when he wasn't lookin it flew off to a pine tree...Thank goodness ol' deadeye Al took care of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't let Nicodemus do the neck ringin. I've seen him do that to one of his favorite birds. It played possum when it was over, and when he wasn't lookin it flew off to a pine tree...Thank goodness ol' deadeye Al took care of it.






I'da paid GOOD money to see that!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> If I was you, I'd be scramblin' some of dem eggs or ringin a cheekuns neck rat about now!!!
> 
> Mornin' Snowsnow


 Just scrambled some eggs for da kids actually 

Got some chicks sold when they hatch in a few weeks  That'll help pay for a few bags of feed 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't let Nicodemus do the neck ringin. I've seen him do that to one of his favorite birds. It played possum when it was over, and when he wasn't lookin it flew off to a pine tree...Thank goodness ol' deadeye Al took care of it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if it is made from fresh roasted garlic, mushed up into hand churned butter then spread on...


 You just wanna see me work........... 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin folks


Hiya BahBobby!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Will do....I think I'm bout overdue.Need to go get some more skrimps too!! I've got 2 ziplocks left in the freezer


I think you are too........... 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!!


 Heellllooooo sista!



Workin2Hunt said:


> I'm sure there's some cost involved somewhere...There ALWAYS is.


Yeah, sometimes you pay & don't even realize it...........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, I gotta leave & get some work done, but before I do this brief message..............................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Just scrambled some eggs for da kids actually
> 
> Got some chicks sold when they hatch in a few weeks  That'll help pay for a few bags of feed




Just went to the fridge...I looked at dem eggs, but then I saw some Chili just waitin' to be nuked


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just went to the fridge...I looked at dem eggs, but then I saw some Chili just waitin' to be nuked


Nuclear Chili...........HMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! I think I've got a smiley somewhere that represents the after effects of eating such fixins...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I gotta leave & get some work done, but before I do this brief message..............................




*HB!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuclear Chili...........HMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! I think I've got a smiley somewhere that represents the after effects of eating such fixins...



Got a visitor comin by later


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You just wanna see me work...........
> 
> 
> Hiya BahBobby!!!
> ...


Hey Sista!~  Don't work too hard  



Jeff C. said:


> Just went to the fridge...I looked at dem eggs, but then I saw some Chili just waitin' to be nuked


I got a huge pot of beef/veg soup on the stove  add a bit of hot sauce and its DELICIOUS!!! 



jsullivan03 said:


>


Hey Sulli


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


 
I bet you are starvin after the work you did last night..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 1, 2011)

Just so ya'll know.... Campbells Select Harvest, roasted chicken and italian vegetables soup is DISGUSTING!!  

Word to the wise, if you're planning on making a meal out of a can of soup, don't buy the healthy kind, go ahead and spring for the original.  It'll still be less fat/calories than most fast food meals and it'll actually taste worth eating.  


OH ... hey ya'll!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


To the back the line


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet you are starvin after the work you did last night..


20oz curls


Tag-a-long said:


> Just so ya'll know.... Campbells Select Harvest, roasted chicken and italian vegetables soup is DISGUSTING!!
> 
> Word to the wise, if you're planning on making a meal out of a can of soup, don't buy the healthy kind, go ahead and spring for the original.  It'll still be less fat/calories than most fast food meals and it'll actually taste worth eating.
> 
> ...



Hello TAG


Free Back rubs at work  tooo,


----------



## baldfish (Feb 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Just so ya'll know.... Campbells Select Harvest, roasted chicken and italian vegetables soup is DISGUSTING!!
> 
> Word to the wise, if you're planning on making a meal out of a can of soup, don't buy the healthy kind, go ahead and spring for the original.  It'll still be less fat/calories than most fast food meals and it'll actually taste worth eating.
> 
> ...




Eat the cold goulash it's free and ain't bad
but get w/ Keebs to get your meal ticket sis in law


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Free Back rubs at work  tooo,



Did somebody say backrub??  



baldfish said:


> Eat the cold goulash it's free and ain't bad
> but get w/ Keebs to get your meal ticket sis in law



WHAT??  I'm just here for lunch I ain't got time to be readin' back and gettin' tickets.  

Besides I'm full right now.  I managed to choke it down somehow - but considerin' that it was more water than soup and had two slices of zuchinni, one cube of chicken I'm thinking I'll be hungry again WAY before 3:00 snack time.  

I don't know what RB has planned for dinner but I hope it's something with LEFTOVERS for tomorrow!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Just so ya'll know.... Campbells Select Harvest, roasted chicken and italian vegetables soup is DISGUSTING!!
> 
> Word to the wise, if you're planning on making a meal out of a can of soup, don't buy the healthy kind, go ahead and spring for the original.  It'll still be less fat/calories than most fast food meals and it'll actually taste worth eating.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I found out the hard way too Tagsista!



baldfish said:


> Eat the cold goulash it's free and ain't bad
> but get w/ Keebs to get your meal ticket sis in law




Had a surprise, daughter stopped by & shared her subway wiff me............


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I found out the hard way too Tagsista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I hope the other flavors are better ... I still got two cans in my desk drawer for a rainy day.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Just so ya'll know.... Campbells Select Harvest, roasted chicken and italian vegetables soup is DISGUSTING!!
> 
> Word to the wise, if you're planning on making a meal out of a can of soup, don't buy the healthy kind, go ahead and spring for the original.  It'll still be less fat/calories than most fast food meals and it'll actually taste worth eating.
> 
> ...



Yuk! Sorry for da nasty lunch Sista 

Good news, Mama Goat had twin kids sometime in the last few hours    Boy and a girl  They are just precious!! Bet they don't even weigh 2lbs a piece!!!

Yall have a goodun! I got aminals to feed and more chores to do  

Life is good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Well I hope the other flavors are better ... I still got two cans in my desk drawer for a rainy day.


 
give em' to the homeless...

Sounds about like those progressive light soups. Nothin but broth with just enough veggies to make you pitch a fit.

At least with somethin like Jeff's jalapeno chili you get to enjoy it twice..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> To the back the line
> 
> 20oz curls
> 
> ...



From the red headed roller girl?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I'm sure there's some cost involved somewhere...There ALWAYS is.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The cost comes on the back end. Sometimes it has quite a bite too.





Sooooo, the old saying "There's no such thing as a free lunch" is applicable ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sooooo, the old saying "There's no such thing as a free lunch" is applicable ??


Even in duck season.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

What'd you end up doing with that snake...?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> What'd you end up doing with that snake...?


 
Thinkin about fryin it up for dinner. Y'all want snake for dinner? I figure it'll be good with a side of hen mallard and some chitlins, collard greens with lots of fat back and some peach cobbler for desert with drizzle all over it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Man, what has gotten into ya'll? The last weeks Drivel has been been on amphetamines/caffeine/red bull! Almost 200 posts already?
I'm gonna take a nap before my trip to Macon....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even in duck season.





Did you know that a Mallard will breed most anything??


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what has gotten into ya'll? The last weeks Drivel has been been on amphetamines/caffeine/red bull! Almost 200 posts already?
> I'm gonna take a nap before my trip to Macon....



Haven't seen your summation in quite a while...Those were rather funny...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did you know that a Mallard will breed most anything??



Now I know why I don't duck hunt...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did you know that a Mallard will breed most anything??


 
If you cross a green head with a pintail is it called a pinhead??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 1, 2011)

Aight ya'll ... time to get back to work.  See ya'll this evening.  ::gine:


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

I just had a KFC chicken pot pie.  

Thinking tonight I want to make some big burgers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I just had a KFC chicken pot pie.
> 
> Thinking tonight I want to make some big burgers!


 
REALLY??


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Bobby
> 
> 
> makin me hawngry!!!
> ...


Sorry Snowy


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Puppy woke me up at fauver30....started watchin News and went back to snooze mode
> 
> Simmerin....



So is that how we are telling time now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thinkin about fryin it up for dinner. Y'all want snake for dinner? I figure it'll be good with a side of hen mallard and some chitlins, collard greens with lots of fat back and some peach cobbler for desert with drizzle all over it.




I've had about all the snake I can handle. . .




Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you cross a green head with a pintail is it called a pinhead??




PM sent . . .




fitfabandfree said:


> I just had a KFC chicken pot pie.
> 
> Thinking tonight I want to make some big boogers!






Ewwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> So is that how we are telling time now



When i get up that early it is....a little later and its "1/4 til gobbleinwoods'


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> When i get up that early it is....a little later and its "1/4 til gobbleinwoods'





Are we really that bad?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

With 99% accuracy....the first 2 post in a driveler...fauver, gobble!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did you know that a Mallard will breed most anything??



I heard that a mallard hen tried to attack Elvis one time..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Back from lunch, Longhorns loaded sirloin, baked potato, and salad w/ xtra ranch. yummyNow back to work, time for a nap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I heard that a mallard hen tried to attack Elvis one time..





What did Elvis do??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Back from lunch, Longhorns loaded sirloin, baked potato, and salad w/ xtra ranch. yummyNow back to work, time for a nap!


 
What?? My Borscht Soup wasn't good enough for you??


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> With 99% accuracy....the first 2 post in a driveler...fauver, gobble!!!



Pretty much every morning...I had someone put me on the ignore list due to the early morning postings...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sulli



Hi. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet you are starvin after the work you did last night..



i don't know what you are talkin about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know what you are talkin about.


 
Did you at least tie that Sneaky Pete??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> REALLY??



Yep.  REALLY!!!  I wish I had my new grill to cook them on though.  I guess weather would not cooperate though.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Pretty much every morning...I had someone put me on the ignore list due to the early morning postings...



who in the world would put you on the ignore list for posting early in the dribbla?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yep. REALLY!!! I wish I had my new grill to cook them on though. I guess weather would not cooperate though.


 
No, tonight won't be a good night for plannin' on grillin'..

I'm gonna be radar baby sitting just to get in practice...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you at least tie that Sneaky Pete??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, tonight won't be a good night for plannin' on grillin'..
> 
> I'm gonna be radar baby sitting just to get in practice...



Keep us posted if you see anything severe coming at us!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Keep us posted if you see anything severe coming at us!


 
Don't worry. I live for this stuff..


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> who in the world would put you on the ignore list for posting early in the dribbla?



they removed it...All for saying morning


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

Good afternoon fitandfabtabulous!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> they removed it...All for saying morning


 
Did you suggest to them to simply not turn on their computer if they couldn't take the cordiality that early in the morning??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good afternoon fitandfabtabulous!



Hey there BBQBoss.  How you doin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What?? My Borscht Soup wasn't good enough for you??



I felt like some body less fortunate than me should enjoy it and i wasnt sure how it would mix with goolash.Thanks though


----------



## Krickit (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet you are starvin after the work you did last night..





jsullivan03 said:


> i don't know what you are talkin about.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you at least tie that Sneaky Pete??





jsullivan03 said:


>



      


Afternoon, folks!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you suggest to them to simply not turn on their computer if they couldn't take the cordiality that early in the morning??



I think it was more of a your up too early and too happy about it,so I am ignoring you even though it is 9am....type of things


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Afternoon, folks!!



ooooooooohhhhh, some little Krickit is in a good mood today.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey there BBQBoss.  How you doin?



Im a'ight i s'pose.... and you?


----------



## Krickit (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> ooooooooohhhhh, some little Krickit is in a good mood today.



Oh yes!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What did Elvis do??



I heard he grabbed it by the tail feathers.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 1, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Afternoon, folks!!



...so wait a minute... Somebody's been gettin' "The Business" ?

Jamie, you sit 5 feet from me all day long, I just threw a paperclip at you... and you haven't told me about it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> ooooooooohhhhh, some little Krickit is in a good mood today.



She be Chirppitty!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> ...so wait a minute... Somebody's been gettin' "The Business" ?
> 
> Jamie, you sit 5 feet from me all day long, I just threw a paperclip at you... and you haven't told me about it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> When i get up that early it is....a little later and its "1/4 til gobbleinwoods'





jmfauver said:


> Are we really that bad?



YES.  



Workin2Hunt said:


> I heard he grabbed it by the tail feathers.



Did he shake them?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im a'ight i s'pose.... and you?



So far so good today.  Much better than yesterday.  

Quitting time in 30 minutes, then stopping at the store for a few items, and going home before the rain starts.  

I would hate to get caught out in it.  I might melt.


----------



## Krickit (Feb 1, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> ...so wait a minute... Somebody's been gettin' "The Business" ?
> 
> Jamie, you sit 5 feet from me all day long, I just threw a paperclip at you... and you haven't told me about it?





Jeff C. said:


> She be Chirppitty!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 1, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> ...so wait a minute... Somebody's been gettin' "The Business" ?
> 
> Jamie, you sit 5 feet from me all day long, I just threw a paperclip at you... and you haven't told me about it?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> So far so good today.  Much better than yesterday.
> 
> Quitting time in 30 minutes, then stopping at the store for a few items, and going home before the rain starts.
> 
> I would hate to get caught out in it.  I might melt.



bwahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Maybe I shoud get into some Fly tyin'


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I shoud get into some Fly tyin'



it is a great way to pass the time.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I shoud get into some Fly tyin'



That's a BIG 10-4 good buddy ... I know someone who can HOOK   you up


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did he shake them?



Yes but it only lasted a few seconds.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> ...so wait a minute... Somebody's been gettin' "The Business" ?
> 
> Jamie, you sit 5 feet from me all day long, I just threw a paperclip at you... and you haven't told me about it?



 WAIT, Hold ON........... YOU get to work with purty eyes allll day long?!?!?!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> bwahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!











   I'm all innocent and junk!  Haven't you figured that out by now?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm all innocent and junk!  Haven't you figured that out by now?



Righttttttttttt.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm all innocent and junk!  Haven't you figured that out by now?



The "and junk" blew the innocent!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WAIT, Hold ON........... YOU get to work with purty eyes allll day long?!?!?!


----------



## Pittard (Feb 1, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


 

That other site (just saw the post over there) is a family site don't need the mods to me


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


 I was just gonna tell'em Izz jealous........


----------



## Pittard (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh...afternoon all


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> ...so wait a minute... Somebody's been gettin' "The Business" ?
> 
> Jamie, you sit 5 feet from me all day long, I just threw a paperclip at you... and you haven't told me about it?


Welcome to the zoo thread, FD! 


Jeff C. said:


> She be Chirppitty!!


Just don't ask her what all the different parts of a fireplace poker are for. 


Krickit said:


>


hey, bebay! 


Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I shoud get into some Fly tyin'


Welcome to the dark side. You'll be all set when you can tie one faster than you can cast and lose it. 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Yes but it only lasted a few seconds.


Bobby! Posting two days in a row? 


Keebs said:


> WAIT, Hold ON........... YOU get to work with purty eyes allll day long?!?!?!


Hey, other bebay! 


fitfabandfree said:


> I'm all innocent and junk!  Haven't you figured that out by now?


Nope. Still trying to figure what the "and junk" might be. 


Pittard said:


> That other site (just saw the post over there) is a family site don't need the mods to me


whattup, Pitts?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome to the zoo thread, FD!
> Just don't ask her what all the different parts of a fireplace poker are for.
> hey, bebay!
> Welcome to the dark side. You'll be all set when you can tie one faster than you can cast and lose it.
> ...


WOW, almost a mini DD!!


----------



## Pittard (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome to the zoo thread, FD!
> 
> Just don't ask her what all the different parts of a fireplace poker are for.
> 
> ...


 
same thing different day. 


Sullivan is trying to get me banned from another site.


----------



## Krickit (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WAIT, Hold ON........... YOU get to work with purty eyes allll day long?!?!?!





Keebs said:


> I was just gonna tell'em Izz jealous........



...and I get to live with him 



rhbama3 said:


> Just don't ask her what all the different parts of a fireplace poker are for.



I definitely held my own during that debate, huh? 



rhbama3 said:


> hey, bebay!



Hello there!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Pittard said:


> same thing different day.
> 
> 
> Sullivan is trying to get me banned from another site.



It's not hard. I ran out of Tennasty football forums i could join.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 1, 2011)

Pittard said:


> That other site (just saw the post over there) is a family site don't need the mods to me


  i know most of them.  They are very lenient over there.  they haven't banded me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's not hard. I ran out of Tennasty football forums i could join.


 
Well, if you hadn't been talking like DawgFan on them all they prolly would have tolerated you a little longer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if you hadn't been talking like DawgFan on them all they prolly would have tolerated you a little longer.



Couldn't help it. Buncha whiny goobers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Couldn't help it. Buncha whiny goobers


 
Is a whiny goober similar to a pouty raisenette??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is a whiny goober similar to a pouty raisenette??



Not really. The average tennessee fan has a massive inferiority complex and even the smallest constructive criticism such as "You suck" sends them into a rage. Go figure....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not really. The average tennessee fan has a massive inferiority complex and even the smallest constructive criticism such as "You suck" sends them into a rage. Go figure....


 

Bunch of marshmallow heads. How dare them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm all innocent and junk!  Haven't you figured that out by now?



I like innocence.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I like incense.


 
No doubt. You probably wear those funny pants and do yoga also..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Krickit said:


> ...and I get to live with him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you do, but HE's the lucky one there!!
I so wish I couldn't seen that debate............ the picture(s) I saw spoke ............ well.............. lets just say the said part of the story!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No doubt. You probably wear those funny pants and do yoga also..


 He dresses like Nicodemus & Nugefan?!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

off to Macon. See ya'll later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No doubt. You probably wear those funny pants and do yoga also..



MC,  this could be war.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> off to Macon. See ya'll later!


 
Don't buy em' out. Oh, and FYI. The peak rotary is $149 at Cabela's..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MC, this could be war.


 
No idjit. That's in a few weeks....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> off to Macon. See ya'll later!


BuhBye!!!  Have FUN!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No idjit. That's in a few weeks....


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Just about bean time again...What's for dinner?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Just about bean time again...What's for dinner?


 
BBQBoss and FFF are in charge of dinner. I'm catering a private event.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQBoss and FFF are in charge of dinner. I'm catering a private event.



So I'm guessing BBQ and Mayfield Ice cream...


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 1, 2011)

Will this day ever end, I hate Mondays.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQBoss and FFF are in charge of dinner. I'm catering a private event.





Jranger said:


> So I'm guessing BBQ and Mayfield Ice cream...





There will be chocolate drizzle  involved.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm cooking up some yard bird parmigiana. Almost time to hammer them breasts flat. 

Goooood stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Just about bean time again...What's for dinner?


took chicken out to thaw but don't know what I'm gonna do with it yet........... hhhhmmm..........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQBoss and FFF are in charge of dinner. I'm catering a private event.






Jranger said:


> So I'm guessing BBQ and Mayfield Ice cream...






dougefresh said:


> Will this day ever end, I hate Mondays.


Uuuuhhh, douge............... oh never mind, I hate Monday's too, darlin'!



BBQBOSS said:


> There will be chocolate drizzle  involved.


 of course you do................. 



Sterlo58 said:


> I'm cooking up some yard bird parmigiana. Almost time to hammer them breasts flat.
> 
> Goooood stuff.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> took chicken out to thaw but don't know what I'm gonna do with it yet........... hhhhmmm..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't *asking*, I was telling.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2011)

I am such a tool......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I am such a tool......




Shovel, hammer, ho???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I am such a tool......


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Shovel, hammer, ho???



The later....



jsullivan03 said:


>




What time do the drinking games start now?.. I've been away for a while!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> The later....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're late...go do the gargoyle on the keg for a bit then come see me


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> took chicken out to thaw but don't know what I'm gonna do with it yet........... hhhhmmm..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chickens always good!



BBQBOSS said:


> Shovel, hammer, ho???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> What time do the drinking games start now?.. I've been away for a while!



They was last night.  I was crowned champion!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> So I'm guessing BBQ and Mayfield Ice cream...



Sounds like the perfect dinner to me.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> They was last night.  I was crowned champion!



I don't if you really win when playing them games...
I was challenged to beer pong by a 21 y/o neighbor at halloween. I won, but I didn't feel great very long...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Sounds like the perfect dinner to me.



It's all in the drizzle fo shizzle...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> The "and junk" blew the innocent!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> It's all in the drizzle fo shizzle...



chocolate drizzle!!!

I wish there was a ninja smiley on here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> That's a BIG 10-4 good buddy ... I know someone who can HOOK   you up



 



rhbama3 said:


> Welcome to the zoo thread, FD!
> 
> Just don't ask her what all the different parts of a fireplace poker are for.
> 
> ...



On second thought...



Krickit said:


> ...and I get to live with him
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice sig line!!!



jsullivan03 said:


> They was last night.  I was crowned champion!



Only cause Hankus was preoccupied wif a female bigfeets down in the holler


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I wasn't *asking*, I was telling.





Bitteroot said:


> I've been away for a while!


BITTTTEEERRRRRRRRRRR



Jranger said:


> Chickens always good!






jsullivan03 said:


> They was last night.  I was crowned champion!





Jeff C. said:


> On second thought...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was Wrassslin!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

im partial to caramel drizzle, myself.....  slightly warmed.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> im partial to caramel drizzle, myself.....  slightly warmed.



NM.... what I was about to post would probably take this thread in a whole new direction.  

Sitting on fingers so I won't type it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BITTTTEEERRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe he should take up fly tyin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> NM.... what I was about to post would probably take this thread in a whole new direction.
> 
> Sitting on fingers so I won't type it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> NM.... what I was about to post would probably take this thread in a whole new direction.
> 
> Sitting on fingers so I won't type it.



PM's are welcome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> NM.... what I was about to post would probably take this thread in a whole new direction.
> 
> Sitting on fingers so I won't type it.




Um hmmm....so instead you just throw it out there and attempt to bait one us HUH


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> NM.... what I was about to post would probably take this thread in a whole new direction.
> 
> Sitting on fingers so I won't type it.



That comment in itself takes this thread to whole different level...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

I was just going to hint to the fact that if there was caramel drizzle, there needed to be nuts involved.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I was just going to hint to the fact that if there was caramel drizzle, there needed to be nuts involved.



I didn't know you could have one without the other?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

It should be against the law.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It should be against the law.



I think it is in some states...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Um hmmm....so instead you just throw it out there and attempt to bait one us HUH


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

if i didnt have so many infractions, i would comment!     But i dont have any to spare.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



I was gonna give you first shot at it


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



Now see..... where are you finding these cool smileys.  I am not pleased with the selection we have to choose from on here.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> if i didnt have so many infractions, i would comment!     But i dont have any to spare.



Toldja I am an angel.  I have never been given an infraction (or bullet as some call them) on any site.  I have a ton of awards (mayberries) built up but never get to use them to counter act the infraction.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Now see..... where are you finding these cool smileys.  I am not pleased with the selection we have to choose from on here.



I  am an admin on another site and thus seem to have collected numerous ones over the years.   I have them in a pb account.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Think I'll just slowly step away and shut the door on this one


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice...Storms are rolling in, just in time for ball practice.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I was just going to hint to the fact that if there was drizzle, there needed to be nuts involved.



Soooo much to say but slowly backing away from the keyboard..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Just heard the first clap of thunder.  Glad all my family is home safe.

Snowhunter=chicken.


----------



## Krickit (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice sig line!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Snowhunter=chicken.


 
That would be, Ms. Fuzzy Butt...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just heard the first clap of thunder.  Glad all my family is home safe.
> 
> Snowhunter=chicken.


I resemble that remark 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That would be, Ms. Fuzzy Butt...



Actually... oh nevermind.. just remind me not to bother skinning chicken anymore  pluckin is easier  Got one less fuzzy butt, errr nasty roo, around now  

and that would be THE Ms Fuzzy Butt


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Lawd, Fuzzy Butts a flyin in HEH tonight!!!!!!!!!!!
Got chicken thighs ready to drop in the fyer, green beans a simmerin & some kinda pasta stuff in the micro................ How ya'll is?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Howdy folks...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

_*HANKUS!!!!!!!!!
















*_uuuhh, 4 Stone's on da wayside...................


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks...


Hiya 'demus!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Lawd, Fuzzy Butts a flyin in HEH tonight!!!!!!!!!!!
> Got chicken thighs ready to drop in the fyer, green beans a simmerin & some kinda pasta stuff in the micro................ How ya'll is?!?!



Dang I wish I was closer.  I can smell fried chicken from here.   

just fine here, and you?

see you Nic too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs, a tip of the hat to your pet hawk.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang I wish I was closer.  I can smell fried chicken from here.
> 
> just fine here, and you?
> 
> see you Nic too.


Bama would be upset with me, I'm frying in the fryer tonight instead of the black iron skillet, but some nights, ya just gotta do what ya gotta do..............
But I'd sure share with ya if you were closer..........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, a tip of the hat to your pet hawk.


You git yourself over here & tame the rascal, he ain't no pet of mine just yet!  All I have left outta the pen is ONE Big Black Beauty Rooster, he gets him & it is WAR!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Toldja I am an angel.  I have never been given an infraction (or bullet as some call them) on any site.  I have a ton of awards (mayberries) built up but never get to use them to counter act the infraction.



Just remember...it only takes one ahh crap to wipe out 10 attaboys!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You git yourself over here & tame the rascal, he ain't no pet of mine just yet!  All I have left outta the pen is ONE Big Black Beauty Rooster, he gets him & it is WAR!!





Just think of all the mice, cotton rats, and small snakes it`s done got rid of for you. Was it a redtail or a red shouldered?


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 1, 2011)

free meal ticket....sign me up


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That would be, Ms. Fuzzy Butt...





SnowHunter said:


> I resemble that remark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


Keebs said:


> Good Lawd, Fuzzy Butts a flyin in HEH tonight!!!!!!!!!!!
> Got chicken thighs ready to drop in the fyer, green beans a simmerin & some kinda pasta stuff in the micro................ How ya'll is?!?!


  Hey darlin'  


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks...



Hey there Nic...feeling better?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just think of all the mice, cotton rats, and small snakes it`s done got rid of for you. Was it a redtail or a red shouldered?


 Big, brown & sneaky.................. 



ButcherTony said:


> free meal ticket....sign me up


Aaahh new mea............. I mean, welcome to the drivelre, Butcher!!  Oh lawd, if you really butcher you'll fit RIGHT in!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey darlin'
> 
> 
> Hey there Nic...feeling better?






Yep, fully healed.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey darlin'
> 
> 
> Hey there Nic...feeling better?


Heeellllooooooo bakerman!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs, I`m in a generous mood. To replace the ill-forsaken guinea (good hawk), I will personally hand deliver you four (4) fine young roosters, right to the pen, for you!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, fully healed.


Step into my office........................... I'LL Give you tha "go ahead" to climb!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I`m in a generous mood. To replace the ill-forsaken guinea (good hawk), I will personally hand deliver you four (4) fine young roosters, right to the pen, for you!


 You know good & dang well I don't NEED no roo's!!  generous mood my a............... good lawd man, you gonna get me ban..........banded............band........... killed tonight!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Step into my office........................... I'LL Give you tha "go ahead" to climb!!





Keebs said:


> You know good & dang well I don't NEED no roo's!!  generous mood my a............... good lawd man, you gonna get me ban..........banded............band........... killed tonight!!





Yep, you still love me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, fully healed.


 
Does that mean you're able to run down a coachwhip and snap it's tail? Glad to see you're all healed up and back on the driveler brother.

Oh, and you might wanna take a gander at this; http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=601282


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> free meal ticket....sign me up



Always one wanting a free meal. 

Welcome Tony.

Good evening Drivelers


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, you still love me!


 Like you ever should have had a doubt.................yaoldgrouchiecoot!!

Ok, chicken up, shower time, everything simmering..........including the campfire..........bbl


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does that mean you're able to run down a coachwhip and snap it's tail? Glad to see you're all healed up and back on the driveler brother.





Don`t think I can run one down anymore, so I`ll have to bust em with the ol` grin em down now. 

How you doin`, Hugh


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep, it is somewhat windy here. We`re on our toes, just in case. Thanks for the update on the weather. Like the new weather site too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Always one wanting a free meal.
> 
> Welcome Tony.
> 
> Good evening Drivelers


 
Ain't that the truf'...




Keebs said:


> Like you ever should have had a doubt.................yaoldgrouchiecoot!!
> 
> Ok, chicken up, shower time, everything simmering..........including the campfire..........bbl


 
Hey Keebs, bye Keebs, catch you later Keebs.



Nicodemus said:


> Don`t think I can run one down anymore, so I`ll have to bust em with the ol` grin em down now.
> 
> How you doin`, Hugh


 
Full as a tick. Had Jersey Mikes sub tonight, should have got one half that size...

Did ya' check out the severe weather thread?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> NM.... what I was about to post would probably take this thread in a whole new direction.
> 
> Sitting on fingers so I won't type it.




Wishing I was yo fangers . . .




fitfabandfree said:


> I was just going to hint to the fact that if there was caramel drizzle, there needed to be nuts involved.




OH SNAPPPP!! 




Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks...





Welcome back bro!!  You up for some Nekkid Twista??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Like you ever should have had a doubt.................yaoldgrouchiecoot!!
> 
> Ok, chicken up, shower time, everything simmering..........including the campfire..........bbl





Shower pics??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Step into my office........................... I'LL Give you tha "go ahead" to climb!!







Keebs said:


> Like you ever should have had a doubt.................yaoldgrouchiecoot!!
> 
> Ok, chicken up, shower time, everything simmering..........including the campfire..........bbl



and BTW I like thighs.


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks...



Hey Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't that the truf'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure did, and it is boogery outside right now!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wishing I was yo fangers . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Negative!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Nic.





Howdy son, how you doin`?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure did, and it is boogery outside right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Negative!!!!!




He is the champ all,  I might back down from that one too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure did, and it is boogery outside right now!


 
I never in a million years thought I'd be startin a severe weather thread on Feb 1st of ANY year. If this is an indicator of what spring is going to be like it's gonna be a hum dinger.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> He is the champ all,  I might back down from that one too







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I never in a million years thought I'd be startin a severe weather thread on Feb 1st of ANY year. If this is an indicator of what spring is going to be like it's gonna be a hum dinger.





This brings back memories of the Valentines Day tornado that tore Camilla up, several years ago. I won`t ever forget that one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This brings back memories of the Valentines Day tornado that tore Camilla up, several years ago. I won`t ever forget that one.


 
That was a nasty one. We could be in for another year like that very easily.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Well the rain pelts the sky light for 5 then nothing for 15 then the rain starts again.  

Glad I am not out in it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was a nasty one. We could be in for another year like that very easily.



You need to stay out of the Bigfoot thread,

Quit provoking that man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2011)

Later friends, wife wants to "talk", this can't possibly be good . . .












Nevamind, IT is GOOD news . . . hehe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You need to stay out of the Bigfoot thread,
> 
> Quit provoking that man.


 
I want to see it go to 1000 posts. We can 't  get the liberal nutjobs to stick with it that long in the Political Forum so I have to take advantage of an opportunity when it presents itself.

I'd like to see Nic chime in on that bigfoot thread too. If anyone's been to the most remote, eerie god forsaken places in the woods and swamp where one of those creatures allegedly roam it would be him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later friends, wife wants to "talk", this can't possibly be good . . .
> Nevamind, IT is GOOD news . . . hehe


 
Yeah, but you don't know how to tie a Sneaky Pete. You better call JS real quick...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later friends, wife wants to "talk", this can't possibly be good . . .
> Nevamind, IT is GOOD news . . . hehe



You freakin' tease!!!!

If it's so dadgum good....elaborate!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later friends, wife wants to "talk", this can't possibly be good . . .
> 
> Nevamind, IT is GOOD news . . . hehe


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 1, 2011)

Did I spell "elaborate" correctly?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebs, bye Keebs, catch you later Keebs.
> 
> Did ya' check out the severe weather thread?


Got yur glove ready?? I'm BAAACCCKKKK!
Oh lawd, now what????????????




Hooked On Quack said:


> Wishing I was yo fangers . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MILL!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Shower pics??


MILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> and BTW I like thighs.


I do tooo................


slip said:


> Hey Nic.


Hey, you still owe me some pics!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I never in a million years thought I'd be startin a severe weather thread on Feb 1st of ANY year. If this is an indicator of what spring is going to be like it's gonna be a hum dinger.


I gotta get my storm shelter dug & fixed!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Later friends, wife wants to "talk", this can't possibly be good . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Baby Jesus!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> You freakin' tease!!!!
> 
> If it's so dadgum good....elaborate!!!


Chuckie!!  How's the weather down your way???



threeleggedpigmy said:


>






chuckb7718 said:


> Did I spell "elaborate" correctly?


 "spell check"???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Crackerdave's about to get thumped with all the lightnin headin his way. That is unless he's snoring....


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 1, 2011)

If someone don't tell me different.....I'm gonna assume there's gonna be another "Quack"!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Just remember...it only takes one ahh crap to wipe out 10 attaboys!



I'm saving up for a doozy!  Might as well do it up big when the time comes.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crackerdave's about to get thumped with all the lightnin headin his way. That is unless he's snoring....


Ok, hey, I'm on here & paying attention............ I got critters to worry 'bout, not to mention my shack & my sorry butt............ keep me updated, pwease!!!!!!!!!!!!



chuckb7718 said:


> If someone don't tell me different.....I'm gonna assume there's gonna be another "Quack"!


Uuuuuh, you mean................. that what happened............. uummm, never mind, I"ll back out & go fix my plate now & check the radar AGAIN!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Did I spell "elaborate" correctly?


You got it close enough that we can work with it!

Whasup Chuckiepoo!!


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy son, how you doin`?


doing good 


Keebs said:


> Hey, you still owe me some pics!!



it aint ready yet, the bone is still soaking....you dont wanna see a pic of it right now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm saving up for a doozy!  Might as well do it up big when the time comes.


Step lightly 'round here, "Sassy", it don't take much, but I really don't think you have much to worry 'bout!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Chuckie!!  How's the weather down your way???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Female!!!.....(no spell check needed on that!)!!!!
Just answer the question!!!

Right now it's a bit ugly! Windy and rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm saving up for a doozy! Might as well do it up big when the time comes.


 
I usually fan the covers when that time comes...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got it close enough that we can work with it!
> 
> Whasup Chuckiepoo!!


Evenin' Rutt!




slip said:


> doing good
> 
> 
> it aint ready yet, the bone is still soaking....you dont wanna see a pic of it right now.


 I'll take your word for it, but ya still need to take pic's a little along...........



chuckb7718 said:


> Female!!!.....(no spell check needed on that!)!!!!
> Just answer the question!!!
> 
> Right now it's a bit ugly! Windy and rain.


CLOSE ENOuGH!!!!!!!!!!! OK?????????
gonna go look at a radar.........................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, hey, I'm on here & paying attention............ I got critters to worry 'bout, not to mention my shack & my sorry butt............ keep me updated, pwease!!!!!!!!!!!!
> e



It ain't no shack



A house on a ranch.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Step lightly 'round here, "Sassy", it don't take much, but I really don't think you have much to worry 'bout!



I had one post deleted my first week here for using characters to spell a bad word.    I'm learning the rules.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got it close enough that we can work with it!
> 
> Whasup Chuckiepoo!!



Very little 'Chrome'!
Seen you and the hot wife been doing some smoking with the pup!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I usually fan the covers when that time comes...


Gawd you men are awful!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

miguel cervantes said:


> i usually fan the covers when that time comes...



oh my!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got it close enough that we can work with it!
> 
> Whasup Chuckiepoo!!


Evening Mitch



fitfabandfree said:


> I'm saving up for a doozy!  Might as well do it up big when the time comes.


Going out in a blaze of glory

Enjoy the site for a while before that happens



slip said:


> doing good
> 
> 
> it aint ready yet, the bone is still soaking....you dont wanna see a pic of it right now.


Evening Slip


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gawd you men are awful!!


 
Awful isn't quite the descriptives she uses, but close..



fitfabandfree said:


> oh my!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It ain't no shack
> 
> 
> 
> A house on a ranch.


Paradise to me.............................. 



fitfabandfree said:


> I had one post deleted my first week here for using characters to spell a bad word.    I'm learning the rules.


It don't take much, for the most part, we got a GREAT bunch of Mods AND Admin's, and the members ain't so bad theirselves!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Excuse me, Miguel and the rest of you.  Wasn't I reminded earlier this morning about discussing the weather in this thread?

Practice what you preach!


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll take your word for it, but ya still need to take pic's a little along...........



the water its in right now would make even a buzzard lose his appetite. gunna change the water out in the morning, and keep at it til clean....it takes longer but this way it keeps the natural color (doesnt look bleached out) ... least thats what i read.




rain pounding the roof, and thunder to the north.....i love listening to weather at night.


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Evening Mitch
> 
> 
> Going out in a blaze of glory
> ...



Hey Pigmy


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Excuse me, Miguel and the rest of you.  Wasn't I reminded earlier this morning about discussing the weather in this thread?
> 
> Practice what you preach!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Excuse me, Miguel and the rest of you. Wasn't I reminded earlier this morning about discussing the weather in this thread?
> 
> Practice what you preach!


 
I was discussing Crackerdave's snoring, and how it's louder than thunder....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I usually fan the covers when that time comes...






Keebs said:


> Evenin' Rutt!
> 
> 
> 
> t=350414


Evening Darlin!!



fitfabandfree said:


> I had one post deleted my first week here for using characters to spell a bad word.    I'm learning the rules.


Would like to see you hang around for a while.......This would be a good place to start!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350414




chuckb7718 said:


> Very little 'Chrome'!
> Seen you and the hot wife been doing some smoking with the pup!
> Congrats!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I want to see it go to 1000 posts. We can 't  get the liberal nutjobs to stick with it that long in the Political Forum so I have to take advantage of an opportunity when it presents itself.
> 
> I'd like to see Nic chime in on that bigfoot thread too. If anyone's been to the most remote, eerie god forsaken places in the woods and swamp where one of those creatures allegedly roam it would be him.





I`ve been readin` that thread, and am awful surprised it`s still goin` on. I have been in about as remote of places as we have in the south, heckfire, I was raised in one of those swamps, but, I have never seen one one, seen sign of one, never heard one holler, or anything otherwise, to make me believe that there is anything like one of them varmints out there. Ain`t sayin` they ain`t, but I reckon one is gonna have to grab me by the scruff of the neck, and introduce hisself to me, to make me fully believe.  

And if he does that very thing, he will get introduced to "Tabor", if I have one arm free.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gawd you men are awful!!





fitfabandfree said:


> oh my!!!



would you rather the covers be held tight?  

dang nabit.  even pb gets hit by the censors.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> would you rather the covers be held tight?


Ummmm.... NO!  Thanks for reminding how nice it is to be single.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Excuse me, Miguel and the rest of you.  Wasn't I reminded earlier this morning about discussing the weather in this thread?
> 
> Practice what you preach!


Sweetie, when it gets close to any of us, we ALL sound off, no matter what thread we're in!!  That be why it's the "Driveler"!!



slip said:


> the water its in right now would make even a buzzard lose his appetite. gunna change the water out in the morning, and keep at it til clean....it takes longer but this way it keeps the natural color (doesnt look bleached out) ... least thats what i read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Deal, sounds like you got a handle on it, Moppett!!
Still waiting on it to hit here!



Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been readin` that thread, and am awful surprised it`s still goin` on. I have been in about as remote of places as we have in the south, heckfire, I was raised in one of those swamps, but, I have never seen one one, seen sign of one, never heard one holler, or anything otherwise, to make me believe that there is anything like one of them varmints out there. Ain`t sayin` they ain`t, but I reckon one is gonna have to grab me by the scruff of the neck, and introduce hisself to me, to make me fully believe.
> 
> And if he does that very thing, he will get introduced to "Tabor", if I have one arm free.


  Nic meeting up wiff a BF............ Pooor BF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gawd you men are awful!!



I resemble that remark!



fitfabandfree said:


> oh my!!!



Umm yes?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awful isn't quite the descriptives she uses, but close..



More syllables...right?



Keebs said:


> Paradise to me..............................



That's what matters!



slip said:


> rain pounding the roof, and thunder to the north.....i love listening to weather at night.



With ya there younga brother!.....long as it stays calm!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Darlin!!
> 
> Would like to see you hang around for a while.......This would be a good place to start!!
> 
> ...



Is it in bad taste to holler out of passing trucks at people


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Darlin!!
> 
> Would like to see you hang around for a while.......This would be a good place to start!!
> 
> ...



Ruttnbuck, I'm not going any where.  I'm having too much fun.  The mods were good about explaining, and I was fine with it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Darlin!!
> 
> Would like to see you hang around for a while.......This would be a good place to start!!
> 
> ...



Maybe i should go take a gander at those as well!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh I know Keebs.... I just wanted to poke fun at them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Umm, Keebs and Nick, I left you a note in that other thread that I'm not allowed to talk about in here. For fear of the president of the she woman man haters club givin me a smack upside the back of the head again...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Is it in bad taste to holler out of passing trucks at people



What were you holllering?  It does matter all they heard was.

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Is it in bad taste to holler out of passing trucks at people



HEEEEEEEY!!!

When you wantin them polish eggs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What were you holllering? It does matter all they heard was.
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Like this??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Evening Mitch
> 
> 
> :


Whasup AJ!!



Hankus said:


> Is it in bad taste to holler out of passing trucks at people


It didn't take long to figure out who it was!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oh I know Keebs.... I just wanted to poke fun at them.



don't say poke.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, Keebs and Nick, I left you a note in that other thread that I'm not allowed to talk about in here. For fear of the president of the she woman man haters club givin me a smack upside the back of the head again...




Got it!!   



SnowHunter said:


> HEEEEEEEY!!!
> 
> When you wantin them polish eggs?



Hey Snow!   Your other avatar was nice. Purty little speckled bird...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What were you holllering?  It does matter all they heard was.
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Naw, he heard plain and clear  



SnowHunter said:


> HEEEEEEEY!!!
> 
> When you wantin them polish eggs?



I hafta see when I can get a road trip up. I just set 64 tonight and put about 60 in the hatcher.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It didn't take long to figure out who it was!!



Shouldnt a took long at all  Like it coulda been any other eejit


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Evenin' troublemakers!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't say poke.



But it's so fun!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Maybe i should go take a gander at those as well!


Wouldn't hurt none.  I bet you done broke dang near every one of them at one point or another!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Naw, he heard plain and clear
> 
> 
> 
> I hafta see when I can get a road trip up. I just set 64 tonight and put about 60 in the hatcher.



But if you were in the truck you would of heard. 


Hey, you need a ride?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' troublemakers!!!



sup C  Ya on fire or jus smokin a lil


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bout time fer some tacos!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 1, 2011)

That thunder don't scare me!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey, you need a ride?



You got curbside pickup


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> sup C  Ya on fire or jus smokin a lil



Just sendin signals


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just sendin signals




Ooops  fergot!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just sendin signals



I think that last one meant you were buyin the next round


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Bout time fer some tacos!


 
Taco's, Burrito's, Tamale's, Female's.........oh wait...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wouldn't hurt none.  I bet you done broke dang near every one of them at one point or another!!



Yeah im such a rebel!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Taco's, Burrito's, Tamale's, Female's.........oh wait...



With Drizzle!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

\%/ \%/ \%/ \%/ \%/ \%/ \%/ \%/ \%/


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' troublemakers!!!


What up Jeff!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> But if you were in the truck you would of heard.
> 
> 
> Hey, you need a ride?


Naw he was in the company truck, and it don't Rumble!!............But the idjit hanging out the window waving his arms was dead giveaway!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What up Jeff!!
> 
> Naw he was in the company truck, and it don't Rumble!!............But the idjit hanging out the window waving his arms was dead giveaway!!



Jus tryin to keep up.....Y'all got this one wound up like an eight day clock


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Jus tryin to keep up.....Y'all got this one wound up like an eight day clock


It is a little hard to keep up!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Taco's, Burrito's, Tamale's, Female's.........oh wait...





BBQBOSS said:


> With Drizzle!



Ya'll on your own there!

I'm just having "plain" tacos!

Night perverts!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Naw he was in the company truck, and it don't Rumble!!............But the idjit hanging out the window waving his arms was dead giveaway!!



  I woulda stopped, but it didnt look like it would make the explanation any easier on the other feller


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Night perverts!


 
Don't talk to her that way!!! She's new here...


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 1, 2011)

i hate my laungage teacher i have to write and essay and a poem
and weve wrot two essays already this week


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

night chuck  Dont drink em all fer the light goes out


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i hate my laungage teacher i have to write and essay and a poem
> and weve wrot two essays already this week



well least youre improving


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> well least youre improving



im good at writing essays just not five a week


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i hate my laungage teacher i have to write and essay and a poem
> and weve wrot two essays already this week



You have???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i hate my laungage teacher i have to write and essay and a poem
> and weve wrot two essays already this week


 

See if this works. Read it with a messican accent.

Hey Essay, look how po'em gringo's are witout no yobs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See if this works. Read it with a messican accent.
> 
> Hey Essay, look how po'em gringo's are witout no yobs.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> beer



hankus hacked yer acount


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I woulda stopped, but it didnt look like it would make the explanation any easier on the other feller


It's alright he knows who you are!!..........He is a member here as well!!............He just don't post much!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> beer



Word association 



Seth carter said:


> hankus hacked yer acount



and yall should see the pm box


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't see this message cause seth carter is on my ingore list.....



and I've been drankin......


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's alright he knows who you are!!..........He is a member here as well!!............He just don't post much!!



Good  Wouldnt wanna traumatize any innocent bystanders


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I can't see this message cause seth carter is on my ingore list.....
> 
> 
> 
> and I've been drankin......



Ive been drankin and I see it just blurry


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I can't see this message cause seth carter is on my ingore list.....
> 
> 
> 
> and I've been drankin......



I need to start...
Man I'm soaked. Ball practice went well right up till I had to go to the truck. Monsooooooning here.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I need to start...
> Man I'm soaked. Ball practice went well right up till I had to go to the truck. Monsooooooning here.



we've got fastpitch practice tomorrow night.  can't wait!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oh I know Keebs.... I just wanted to poke fun at them.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, Keebs and Nick, I left you a note in that other thread that I'm not allowed to talk about in here. For fear of the president of the she woman man haters club givin me a smack upside the back of the head again...


Gotcha!




Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' troublemakers!!!


  you know us sooooo welll!!


chuckb7718 said:


> Bout time fer some tacos!


Just finished my cheekun!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah im such a pansybutt!


 Badboy? YES.............. uuuuhhhh, tmi, matty, tmi................


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 1, 2011)

OK Folks.  I'm going to bed.  Yesterday was a looong day, with lack of sleep.  I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

The rain bring a lot of fine folk to the free meal thread this evening!






fitfabandfree said:


> OK Folks.  I'm going to bed.  Yesterday was a looong day, with lack of sleep.  I've got some catching up to do.



Good night


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The rain bring a lot of fine folk to the free meal thread this evening!



Where's the free beer thread?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> we've got fastpitch practice tomorrow night. can't wait!!!


 
How's it goin so far Gerg? Them girls ready to take it to the bank this year?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The rain bring a lot of fine folk to the free meal thread this evening!



shush it tripod....


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Got it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Snow!   Your other avatar was nice. Purty little speckled bird...


 Hey Nick! Oh yeah.. that was yer fav wasn't it 


Hankus said:


> Naw, he heard plain and clear
> 
> 
> 
> I hafta see when I can get a road trip up. I just set 64 tonight and put about 60 in the hatcher.


Just lemme know ahead of time! I'm pairin em off tomorrow and so I should be able to start collectin in about a week

Got another 1 1/2 weeks and I'll have some BLRWyandottes hatchin


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's it goin so far Gerg? Them girls ready to take it to the bank this year?



we is gonna thump some folks... nothing but about 9 weeks of strenght and conditioning since we stopped playing.   Our girls are ready to see dirt again... the gym sux!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Where's the free beer thread?



I dunno, but if ya find it I'll join ya fer a few rounds


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Evenin Snowy!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I can't see this message cause seth carter is on my ingore list.....
> 
> 
> 
> and I've been drankin......


Whasup Bitter!!...........Been a while Bro!!



fitfabandfree said:


> OK Folks.  I'm going to bed.  Yesterday was a looong day, with lack of sleep.  I've got some catching up to do.


G'night!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 1, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> If someone don't tell me different.....I'm gonna assume there's gonna be another "Quack"!



The world is NOT ready for that!  



slip said:


> doing good
> 
> 
> it aint ready yet, the bone is still soaking....you dont wanna see a pic of it right now.



I have never been in the right place at the right time to ask you Cody ... what exactly are going to do with them toes now that you've got 'em liberated?  



fitfabandfree said:


> I had one post deleted my first week here for using characters to spell a bad word.    I'm learning the rules.



Shoot ... I got a PM from Delila on my very first day!  It was Quack's fault though.  He lead me into temptation. 



fitfabandfree said:


> Excuse me, Miguel and the rest of you.  Wasn't I reminded earlier this morning about discussing the weather in this thread?
> 
> Practice what you preach!



I knew I was gonna like her!   



Seth carter said:


> i hate my laungage teacher i have to write and essay and a poem
> and weve wrot two essays already this week



It's good for you ... now get to work!  



Seth carter said:


> im good at writing essays just not five a week



Got spell check do ya??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







fitfabandfree said:


> OK Folks.  I'm going to bed.  Yesterday was a looong day, with lack of sleep.  I've got some catching up to do.



Nite fitfab...sweet dreams



threeleggedpigmy said:


> The rain bring a lot of fine folk to the free meal thread this evening!




If nuttin else ......we got sense enough to come in ouuta the rain


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

It has commenced to rainin` here.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

How'd that chiken turn out Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> OK Folks.  I'm going to bed.  Yesterday was a looong day, with lack of sleep.  I've got some catching up to do.


Nite MizSassy!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> The rain bring a lot of fine folk to the free meal thread this evening!
> 
> 
> Good night






Jranger said:


> Where's the free beer thread?


I dunno, but I'd be 'bout ready for it.................



Bitteroot said:


> shush it tripod....


 Gerg, what in tha worl............... oh heck, never mind!



Hankus said:


> I dunno, but if ya find it I'll join ya fer a few rounds


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to rainin` here.



Looks like it's gonna wrap up soon here according to the weather maps thread.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to rainin` here.



i think it might miss me


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2011)

somebody stop me....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> How'd that chiken turn out Keebs?


Not bad, but not my best..............  dat's the way it goes some times............. but I sweepy now!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> somebody stop me....



Nahhhhh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to rainin` here.


 

Rainin' heck. According to my radar y'all are gettin lit up like a pack of mad hornets done got after you.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Not bad, but not my best..............  dat's the way it goes some times............. but I sweepy now!!



I've been craving some bone in BBQ chicken for a while. Thinking about pickin some up tomorrow for the weekend...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> somebody stop me....



I will not stop you,  But I will hold your beverage.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Nahhhhh.



got any bees...?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> somebody stop me....



That's what I said the other night....as I went for another


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I will not stop you,  But I will hold your beverage.




my pal!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Evenin Snowy!


Hey Stranger 


Bitteroot said:


> somebody stop me....



But you're oh so good... why stop now?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Where's the free beer thread?


Why don't you start it, and we will let you buy!!



Bitteroot said:


> somebody stop me....


Why??


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rainin' heck. According to my radar y'all are gettin lit up like a pack of mad hornets done got after you.


 Rain Just started here!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rainin' heck. According to my radar y'all are gettin lit up like a pack of mad hornets done got after you.





Yep! It is, and I`m not used to hearin` this much thunder this early in the year either, and some wicked lightnin`.  Purty rough wind too. You called this one right on the money.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I said the other night....as I went for another



they had magn...mjsun.. really big bottles of wine onsale...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> The world is NOT ready for that!
> I have never been in the right place at the right time to ask you Cody ... what exactly are going to do with them toes now that you've got 'em liberated?
> Shoot ... I got a PM from Delila on my very first day!  It was Quack's fault though.  He lead me into temptation.
> I knew I was gonna like her!
> ...






Jeff C. said:


> Nite fitfab...sweet dreams
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to rainin` here.


it thunder's, Dooby sounds off & Cutter right behind him............ it's gonna be a looooooong night!



Bitteroot said:


> somebody stop me....


 why, it don't help none.............

Ok, ya'll stay safe, I'm gonna shut it down & see what happends..................


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> got any bees...?



Not currently...I'll let you know when they show up though!
They had a pile of em at one of the ball fields last summer. I never could find the hive. All honey bee's they were killing everyone they could... Tried to tell em not to, but they wouldn't listen. Outta the blue they stopped trying to kill em.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Stranger
> 
> 
> But you're oh so good... why stop now?



hows my favorite snowwy??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why don't you start it, and we wil let you buy!!
> 
> 
> Why??
> Rain Just started here!!


 
Reckon Quack will be in his Twista outfit tomorrow hookin the wench line to all of that equipment he didn't get out of the pits?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why don't you start it, and we wil let you buy!!


Maybe after this one runs outta server space...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> hows my favorite snowwy??



I'm good!!  How you been Gergluv


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> I have never been in the right place at the right time to ask you Cody ... what exactly are going to do with them toes now that you've got 'em liberated?


hang the toes high on the leg bone, to make a rattle.

when ever i get a critter, mom always asks for something "odd" from it..so the last deer she got the tail, this deer is gunna be a rattle. they do sound pretty cool though.


Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to rainin` here.



yeah i think its a little wet here too...






took the dogs for a walk when i thought it let up for a minute.....i was RONG.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2011)

slip said:


> hang the toes high on the leg bone, to make a rattle.
> 
> when ever i get a critter, mom always asks for something "odd" from it..so the last deer she got the tail, this deer is gunna be a rattle. they do sound pretty cool though.
> 
> ...





Did you get wet?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's alright he knows who you are!!..........He is a member here as well!!............He just don't post much!!



Hankus' reputation preceeds him!   



Bitteroot said:


> I can't see this message cause seth carter is on my ingore list.....
> 
> 
> 
> and I've been drankin......



Hey Bitter!  



Jranger said:


> Where's the free beer thread?



Are ya'll kidding?  That one would lock this place down like Ft. Knox!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

slip said:


> hang the toes high on the leg bone, to make a rattle.
> 
> when ever i get a critter, mom always asks for something "odd" from it..so the last deer she got the tail, this deer is gunna be a rattle. they do sound pretty cool though.
> 
> ...



Mine are wantin out now.....frog strangler here. Bein waterdogs, they ain't comin back in anytime soon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

So what did BBQBoss and FFF fix for y'alls free meals tonight?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hankus' reputation preceeds him!



everwhere I go


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what did BBQBoss and FFF fix for y'alls free meals tonight?



Nothing.... a lot of talk about caramel drizzle and nuts though...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what did FFF fix for y'alls free meals tonight?



caint tell ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Nothing.... a lot of talk about caramel drizzle and nuts though...


 
Well, they are a couple of nuts, that's for sure..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon Quack will be in his Twista outfit tomorrow hookin the wench line to all of that equipment he didn't get out of the pits?


Naww the guys working tonight will have to do it, and they will be cussing Quack about why he didn't do it today!!..........I've seen the water get six feet deep in that hole!! If they got the generator out there before it flooded they can usually pump the water out pretty quick..........If not!



Jranger said:


> Maybe after this one runs outta server space...






SnowHunter said:


> I'm good!!  How you been Gergluv


Hey Snowy!!.....Dem were some good looking kids ya got there!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> caint tell ya


 
If you said "won't" tell ya, then I'd be suspicious. 
But using the word "caint" tells me all I need to know.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Lucky for me I was lazy this weekend and didn't till up my garden...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Lucky for me I was lazy this weekend and didn't till up my garden...



you call it luck I call that plannin


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Did you get wet?


oh yeah.


Jranger said:


> Lucky for me I was lazy this weekend and didn't till up my garden...



same here....almost did it today but .... nahhh


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Naww the guys working tonight will have to do it, and they will be cussing Quack about why he didn't do it today!!..........I've seen the water get six feet deep in that hole!! If they got the generator out there before it flooded they can usually pump the water out pretty quick..........If not!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Snowy!!.....Dem were some good looking kids ya got there!!


Hey Mitch  Yup, they're bleaters too     Whodathunk kids could shake da barn?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm surprised this one has lasted this long...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598851


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 1, 2011)

jokes


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> jokes


........You got some??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

slip said:


> oh yeah.
> 
> 
> same here....almost did it today but .... nahhh




Caught a break...nothin but wet feets!!!



Jranger said:


> I'm surprised this one has lasted this long...
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598851


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ........You got some??



he is one


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch  Yup, they're bleaters too     Whodathunk kids could shake da barn?


Are they that rowdy??



Jranger said:


> I'm surprised this one has lasted this long...
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598851


sorry Hankus, but I think this one should get the Idjit of the year award!!



Hankus said:


> he is one


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Caught a break...nothin but wet feets!!!



all 3 off my mutts are pretty well soaked.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> sorry Hankus, but I think this one should get the Idjit of the year award!!



every time I think I'm in the game, they change the scoring procedure


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2011)

Hankus said:


> every time I think I'm in the game, they change the scoring procedure


 
Only game qualifies for that award. Not prey..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 1, 2011)

Alright I gotta go shower n crash...later folks


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2011)

Nite yawl


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Nite Hankus...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

More soup anyone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> More soup anyone?



Full as a tick!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Full as a tick!!!



Just remember it left overs for breakfast


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> More soup anyone?


No thanks!!....I've had enough already!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good lawd, ya'll!
Fog so thick you could cut it with a knife all the way from Leesburg to Macon and rain so hard i was doing the actual speed limit on the way home. Had a brief meeting with SOS at Bass Pro. Sittting there asking him where he was in the parking lot, and he's giving me all these landmarks to look for. So i'm scanning the parking lot and ask if he see's me. He says "yes, he thinks so." Am i looking in your direction? "Yeah, almost." That sorry joker was sitting ONE CAR OVER from me the whole time! 
Anyway, that was the most pathetic fly tying section i have ever seen in a Bass Pro Shop. No thread, no marabou, very little of anything else. I couldn't believe it. Not even an aisle, it was on the endcaps. 
Anyway, i asked one of the sales associates what the deal was, and the answer?
"Nobody fly fishes around here." 
Well, allrighty then.....
Glad to be home but that was some impressive T'storms north of Cordele. Lightning in Feb. is pretty rare.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good lawd, ya'll!
> Fog so thick you could cut it with a knife all the way from Leesburg to Macon and rain so hard i was doing the actual speed limit on the way home. Had a brief meeting with SOS at Bass Pro. Sittting there asking him where he was in the parking lot, and he's giving me all these landmarks to look for. So i'm scanning the parking lot and ask if he see's me. He says "yes, he thinks so." Am i looking in your direction? "Yeah, almost." That sorry joker was sitting ONE CAR OVER from me the whole time!
> Anyway, that was the most pathetic fly tying section i have ever seen in a Bass Pro Shop. No thread, no marabou, very little of anything else. I couldn't believe it. Not even an aisle, it was on the endcaps.
> Anyway, i asked one of the sales associates what the deal was, and the answer?
> ...


The Bass Pro in Macon is pretty lame compared to other ones I've been to!!

Glad you made home safe in this weather!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The Bass Pro in Macon is pretty lame compared to other ones I've been to!!
> 
> Glad you made home safe in this weather!!



x2


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The Bass Pro in Macon is pretty lame compared to other ones I've been to!!
> 
> Glad you made home safe in this weather!!



Hey, Mitch! 
Yeah, that was a brutal drive both ways.
Your right about the Macon BPS. They oughta be ashamed of themselves. The one in Prattville is at least 10 times better and has everything you could possibly need for jig/fly making. Oh, and less people fly fish there than in Macon. Still mad about that answer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> x2



Whattup, AJ? 
You're up late.


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Mitch!
> Yeah, that was a brutal drive both ways.
> Your right about the Macon BPS. They oughta be ashamed of themselves. The one in Prattville is at least 10 times better and has everything you could possibly need for jig/fly making. Oh, and less people fly fish there than in Macon. Still mad about that answer.



And McDonalds didn't help your mood by giving you a topless Big Mac.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good lawd, ya'll!
> Fog so thick you could cut it with a knife all the way from Leesburg to Macon and rain so hard i was doing the actual speed limit on the way home. Had a brief meeting with SOS at Bass Pro. Sittting there asking him where he was in the parking lot, and he's giving me all these landmarks to look for. So i'm scanning the parking lot and ask if he see's me. He says "yes, he thinks so." Am i looking in your direction? "Yeah, almost." That sorry joker was sitting ONE CAR OVER from me the whole time!
> Anyway, that was the most pathetic fly tying section i have ever seen in a Bass Pro Shop. No thread, no marabou, very little of anything else. I couldn't believe it. Not even an aisle, it was on the endcaps.
> Anyway, i asked one of the sales associates what the deal was, and the answer?
> ...


Hey Bamer, thanks for stoping by fo lunch buddy. Next time don't be in such a hurry, an finish your soup.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> The Bass Pro in Macon is pretty lame compared to other ones I've been to!!
> 
> Glad you made home safe in this weather!!


Yep that one is kinda poor. Hows my good buddy Mitch doing on this rainy foul night?


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> a topless Big Mac.









how does someone mess up making a big mac?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Mitch!
> Yeah, that was a brutal drive both ways.
> Your right about the Macon BPS. They oughta be ashamed of themselves. The one in Prattville is at least 10 times better and has everything you could possibly need for jig/fly making. Oh, and less people fly fish there than in Macon. Still mad about that answer.


I've been to the Bass Pro in Atlanta, Savannah, Springfield MO., Sevierville TN.............Macon has the least selection of items!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Whattup, AJ?
> You're up late.



Making sure the lights are turn off

Did you ever get that glove from tbug?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Dang....that was a long drive Bama....sorry to hear the outcome.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> And McDonalds didn't help your mood by giving you a topless Big Mac.



Oh yeah. Anybody else ever been given an open face Big Mac? Mine was missing the top bun! Kinda hard to eat holding the dadblame patty in place.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Making sure the lights are turn off
> 
> Did you ever get that glove from tbug?



Glove?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll have to tell me about the glove tomorrow, Bro. I gotta get some sleep after the night i've had. 
Night ya'll!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Glove?



you know the oyster glove.  

I gave it back to Bigox.  A week or two after fpg.  Still in the bag.  He smelled and almost puked.    He put it back in the back to ship to you.   He end up shipping it to Tbug as part of the Secrect santa.  Hoping she would give it to you.  If she smart, that thing hit the garbage can the way t smelled.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You'll have to tell me about the glove tomorrow, Bro. I gotta get some sleep after the night i've had.
> Night ya'll!



Night Brother bama


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> And McDonalds didn't help your mood by giving you a topless Big Mac.


How could anything topless be messed up!!............Nevermind........I don't think I would want to see Bama topless............You have to be saint for living with that image!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep that one is kinda poor. Hows my good buddy Mitch doing on this rainy foul night?


Doode I'm warm, and dry!!.........What more can I say??.........Hope you can stay that way for the rest of the night!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2011)

Nite fellers!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Making sure the lights are turn off
> 
> Did you ever get that glove from tbug?






rhbama3 said:


> Glove?


The oyster shucking glove from FPG last year!!.........If you don't know about it.........Well you are better off!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Nite kiddies. Make sure you get here early for the meal ticket cold oatmeal in the mornings.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite fellers!!!


Night jeff


RUTTNBUCK said:


> The oyster shucking glove from FPG last year!!.........If you don't know about it.........Well you are better off!!



so true. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nite kiddies. Make sure you get here early for the meal ticket cold oatmeal in the mornings.



Night Brother


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nite kiddies. Make sure you get here early for the meal ticket cold oatmeal in the mornings.


Night MC!!..........Cold Oatmeal...Blech!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> so true.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

My turn now. Good night Self


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> My turn now. Good night Self


Not you too!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not you too!!
> 
> Good night folks!!



Not yet then


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

For real This time!


----------



## Otis (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone else out in a desert, snowed in a tent, surfing the web on a iPhone?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Punching the meal ticket this AM.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 2, 2011)

morning folks...been busy already


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Punching the meal ticket this AM.



morning to ya


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...been busy already



not a good start to the day.  Well at least you are not bored.  

Did you get fruit with your oatmeal?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not a good start to the day.  Well at least you are not bored.
> 
> Did you get fruit with your oatmeal?



I haven't had time to eat yet...215 pager goes off,haven't left to get breakfast.....Maybe someone will bring in breakfast this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Alright. I'll warm up the oatmeal for the freeloaders. But I'm not warmin up the raisin toast. At least I think they're raisins..

A'IGHT, get in line ya' bumms, breakfast is served.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 2, 2011)

So who is setting up shots this morning.  I will take three or just a couple big glugs off a ice cold mason jar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who is setting up shots this morning. I will take three or just a couple big glugs off a ice cold mason jar.


 
That's not part of your meal ticket you free loadin' bumm. Go in the back room and give Eddie a 20 and he'll give you a jar.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

morning MC  are them raisins movin'?

bbq here you go







well jm, all I can say is when you catch a break b'fast will taste good.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MC  are them raisins movin'?
> 
> bbq here you go
> 
> ...



It sure will ( I don't even care if it's hot or not)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MC are them raisins movin'?
> .


Could be. Like I said, I think they're raisins.



jmfauver said:


> It sure will ( I don't even care if it's hot or not)


 
Better not over do it, you don't want to miss lunch. It's gonna be Dillo' stew..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MC  are them raisins movin'?
> 
> bbq here you go
> 
> ...



Ohh man...lil early for me and that...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not part of your meal ticket you free loadin' bumm. Go in the back room and give Eddie a 20 and he'll give you a jar.







gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MC  are them raisins movin'?
> 
> bbq here you go
> 
> ...



Breakfast of champions! 



Jranger said:


> Ohh man...lil early for me and that...



Dang lightweight!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Could be. Like I said, I think they're raisins.
> 
> 
> 
> Better not over do it, you don't want to miss lunch. It's gonna be Dillo' stew..



I think I will skip breakfast and  wait for lunch


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 2, 2011)

cold oatmeal and raisin bread?   I'd rather starve and go back to bed!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Could be. Like I said, I think they're raisins.
> 
> 
> 
> Better not over do it, you don't want to miss lunch. It's gonna be Dillo' stew..



He stomp the raisins, they are not moving. 



He said that the dillo are being peeled like shrimp.

  Good Morning All !


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Are they that rowdy??



Oh yes... they weren't keen on bein taken from thier warm spot for pictures 


MORNIN YALL!!!

Dadgum wind is gonna blow my coop roof into oblivion  Already found 3 leaks in there last night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, what a mess .  Co-worker got stuck first thing this morning, AFTER I told him "I wouldn't go down there if I were you".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Definitely wet and muddy out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2011)

What the heck??? Good mernin....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Good mornin yall, runnin late this morning, look out


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 2, 2011)

somebody... stopped me....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, what a mess . Co-worker got stuck first thing this morning, AFTER I told him "I wouldn't go down there if I were you".


 
Exactly what does a D-9 look like buried under 30 tons of Kaolin?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

Good Morning gang!

Bosses are out of town for the rest of the week.  Look out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, what a mess .  Co-worker got stuck first thing this morning, AFTER I told him "I wouldn't go down there if I were you".




That's where you messed up You should've said "If it were ME, I wouldn't go down there"


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> somebody... stopped me....


werent me 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, what a mess .  Co-worker got stuck first thing this morning, AFTER I told him "I wouldn't go down there if I were you".



idjit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly what does a D-9 look like buried under 30 tons of Kaolin?





They're pumping water out of the pit now, will bring in excavators to dig it out this afternoon.  Somebody gonna get their hiney chewed!!





Jeff C. said:


> That's where you messed up You should've said "If it were ME, I wouldn't go down there"





You ought to have seen him walking out, with me and another guy laughing and pointing at him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They're pumping water out of the pit now, will bring in excavators to dig it out this afternoon.  Somebody gonna get their hiney chewed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pics, wheres the pics


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh yeah. Anybody else ever been given an open face Big Mac? Mine was missing the top bun! Kinda hard to eat holding the dadblame patty in place.



Stopped at mickey d's one time . Got home and the bigmac had everything, 3 pieces of bread, lettuce , pickles, NO MEAT. NONE. I bet they laughed at me for days. I was like the Wendy's lady going wheres the beef?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's where you messed up You should've said "If it were ME, I wouldn't go down there"


 
He should have just popped a top, sat down in a chair and said,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, "Hey Y'ALL, watch this idjit"...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> pics, wheres the pics



x2!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Mornin................. it weren't Dooby that was the idjit last night, CUTTER walked the floor & was a nervous wreck............. sleep, I need more sleep!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin................. it weren't Dooby that was the idjit last night, CUTTER walked the floor & was a nervous wreck............. sleep, I need more sleep!!


 
I bet it was better than the 4th of July around there last night. My lightnin tracker was solid white right on top of your ranch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin................. it weren't Dooby that was the idjit last night, CUTTER walked the floor & was a nervous wreck............. sleep, I need more sleep!!



Dooby, Cutter? huh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They're pumping water out of the pit now, will bring in excavators to dig it out this afternoon.  Somebody gonna get their hiney chewed!!
> 
> 
> You ought to have seen him walking out, with me and another guy laughing and pointing at him.



Here is his button


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet it was better than the 4th of July around there last night. My lightnin tracker was solid white right on top of your ranch.


Winder's covered up pretty tight, but I know the rumbles 'bout matched Hankus's truck!  At least nothing got blown away & just a tiny bit more water in the watering hole!  I think the gauge was only at like 7/10ths


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dooby, Cutter? huh?


 
She's gettin a Pug next week. His name is gonna be Blunt..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet it was better than the 4th of July around there last night. My lightnin tracker was solid white right on top of your ranch.



I dont think we got any lightning, course i could of slept right thru it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dooby, Cutter? huh?


My dogs......... Dooby is of unknown origin, but he does look like a weiner dog crossed with a pit or terrier or *something*.......... Cutter is an Australian Sheppard.......... house dogs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's gettin a Pug next week. His name is gonna be Blunt..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's gettin a Pug next week. His name is gonna be Blunt..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My dogs......... Dooby is of unknown origin, but he does look like a weiner dog crossed with a pit or terrier or *something*.......... Cutter is an Australian Sheppard.......... house dogs.



Gotcha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont think we got any lightning, course i could of slept right thru it.


 
So you're kin to Crackerdave huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're kin to Crackerdave huh?



uhhh, i dunno


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

OK, you picky leeches don't want the free oatmeal, so I'll toss it in a blender with all of the raisin toast and use it for mixins for oatmeal cookies for tonights dinner snack.

Now, what to do for lunch?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, you picky leeches don't want the free oatmeal, so I'll toss it in a blender with all of the raisin toast and use it for mixins for oatmeal cookies for tonights dinner snack.
> 
> Now, what to do for lunch?



Sketti...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Good mornin`...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, you picky leeches don't want the free oatmeal, so I'll toss it in a blender with all of the raisin toast and use it for mixins for oatmeal cookies for tonights dinner snack.
> Now, what to do for lunch?





Jranger said:


> Sketti...


Anything but the ham sammich I have planned!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`...


 quit dat hammerin, my head hurts enough........... oh, my young'un said 
1- to tell you HEY......... so HEY 
2- wanted to know if you'd got Klem to show you the video she sent you? 
Mornin your grouchiness!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

Morning folks!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks!


Mornin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> quit dat hammerin, my head hurts enough........... oh, my young'un said
> 1- to tell you HEY......... so HEY
> 2- wanted to know if you'd got Klem to show you the video she sent you?
> Mornin your grouchiness!






Not yet I haven`t, and since it is about Heelers, I might not oughter see it. If I do, I might be tempted to use Bo as gator bait, and get me another Heeler. I`m almost ready to get me another one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> pics, wheres the pics





fitfabandfree said:


> x2!!!




Sorry, no pics!  When you've seen this happen as many times as I have in the past 25yrs, it's really not a big deal.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's gettin a Pug next week. His name is gonna be Blunt..


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mornin' folks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, you picky leeches don't want the free oatmeal, so I'll toss it in a blender with all of the raisin toast and use it for mixins for oatmeal cookies for tonights dinner snack.
> 
> Now, what to do for lunch?



Im thinking some Frontera would be good today.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not yet I haven`t, and since it is about Heelers, I might not oughter see it. If I do, I might be tempted to use Bo as gator bait, and get me another Heeler. I`m almost ready to get me another one.


She said about the only way she'd breed her's is if you wanted a pup.................



Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks.


 Hai!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im thinking some Frontera would be good today.



Never been, heard it's guud though...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im thinking some Frontera would be good today.



Oh yeah...A Chili relleno, enchilada, beans and rice, side of gaucamole, chips and salsa. Then I will be worthless for the rest of the day.


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Hi Keebs!


Howudoin?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`...



Morning 



Jranger said:


> Morning folks!


WHat happen Brother


Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks.


Good Morning, Any luck job hunting


Keebs said:


> She said about the only way she'd breed her's is if you wanted a pup.................
> 
> 
> Hai!



Hello roo baby


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> WHat happen Brother
> ...


Morning Pigmius
When?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning Pigmius
> When?



I hope you are keeping Bassboy in check at work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`...





Jranger said:


> Morning folks!





Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks.



Morning


----------



## Spanky916 (Feb 2, 2011)

Speaking of meal tickets, Hugh have you tried Robbie and George's new place? They opened up shop in the Maxi Mart just a few miles east of where they were.

Russ


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hope you are keeping Bassboy in check at work.



Yeah he n Charlie are in the next office...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just got a spicy chickin sanwhich from chick filet, mmmmmm goood


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Yeah he n Charlie are in the next office...



I know Charlie is being good,  I am just worry about the other one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got a spicy chickin sanwhich from chick filet, mmmmmm goood





Had one the other day, got a little "bite" to it!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Spanky916 said:


> Speaking of meal tickets, Hugh have you tried Robbie and George's new place? They opened up shop in the Maxi Mart just a few miles east of where they were.
> 
> Russ



Welcome to the line  Spanky


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin?


About to go crazy being stuck in this house. The in laws are geting Jackson tonight so I can go talk to a few people tomorrow.


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning, Any luck job hunting


Still fishing. Got plenty of lines in the water with only a nibble so far. Going back out in the morning.


The wife isn't complaining about me being stuck at home. So far this place is spotless and the family has been eating good. I made a beef tenderloin, brown rice, green beans, and a home made chocolate cake yesterday. I have got to find a job soon or I'm going to be bigger than this house.


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got a spicy chickin sanwhich from chick filet, mmmmmm goood


The wife works out at Perdue where they make those. When they were doing the test and research phase she got to bring some home. The first ones were H-O-T!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Had one the other day, got a little "bite" to it!!


Get one with the pepper jack cheese.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello roo baby


Hey AwsomeAussie!



Jranger said:


> Yeah he n Charlie are in the next office...


Charlie?  there's another Charlie around here!



mudracing101 said:


> Just got a spicy chickin sanwhich from chick filet, mmmmmm goood


 tease!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2011)

Gettin hawngry


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey AwsomeAussie!
> 
> 
> Charlie?  there's another Charlie around here!
> ...



Superdog


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> About to go crazy being stuck in this house. The in laws are geting Jackson tonight so I can go talk to a few people tomorrow.
> 
> Still fishing. Got plenty of lines in the water with only a nibble so far. Going back out in the morning.
> 
> ...


  Keep at brother, it will happpen.

I breaking out of line here, to go to Benji's house for the next meal.


Keebs said:


> Hey AwsomeAussie!
> 
> 
> Charlie?  there's another Charlie around here!
> ...




Charlie is  the ambassdeer's puppy 


Jeff C. said:


> Gettin hawngry



Dillo stew for lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had one the other day, got a little "bite" to it!!


Yes it does


Benji314 said:


> The wife works out at Perdue where they make those. When they were doing the test and research phase she got to bring some home. The first ones were H-O-T!
> Get one with the pepper jack cheese.


Ill have to try that!


Keebs said:


> Hey AwsomeAussie!
> 
> 
> Charlie?  there's another Charlie around here!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin hawngry


Bottomless pit.......... 



Jranger said:


> Superdog






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Charlie is  the ambassdeer's puppy





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Keep at brother, it will happpen.
> 
> I breaking out of line here, to go to Benji's house for the next meal.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know just got to keep chuggin' along.

The door is open, just bring a six pack or a bottle of Jack Black or Crown.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Keep at brother, it will happpen.
> 
> I breaking out of line here, to go to Benji's house for the next meal.
> 
> ...




Hope Miguel seasons it up good!!

Dangit Miguel...... ghost just trotted through my attic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin hawngry





The hot dog thread has me craving a weiner!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Yeah I know just got to keep chuggin' along.
> 
> The door is open, just bring a six pack or a bottle of Jack Black or Crown.



I bring some Black label Crown.


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The hot dog thread has me craving a weiner!!



Must.....not.......comment..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Spanky916 said:


> Speaking of meal tickets, Hugh have you tried Robbie and George's new place? They opened up shop in the Maxi Mart just a few miles east of where they were.
> 
> Russ


 
Hey Russ, I was down there friday giving them moral support while they were getting the place set up. I'm gonna swing by there at lunch today since my other plans got canned. If you're in the area drop in. I should be there around 11:30 or so.


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I bring some Black label Crown.



That works too! Running low on that any way.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Must.....not.......comment..........



biting my tongue.....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Must.....not.......comment..........





Sterlo58 said:


> biting my tongue.....





Whaaa?? 


 You guys wouldn't like a foot long right about now??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The hot dog thread has me craving a weiner!!



Hold the sauce...



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaa??
> 
> 
> You guys wouldn't like a foot long right about now??




5 dolla???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

buncha freeloadin idjits...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope Miguel seasons it up good!!
> 
> Dangit Miguel...... ghost just trotted through my attic





Miguel Cervantes said:


> buncha freeloadin idjits...




Nevermind...it was just a BF chasin a BP across da roof!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 2, 2011)

OK...cold oatmeal and raisin toast didn't sound so good...but I like that idea of blending it all together and making oatmeal raisin cookies!


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> buncha freeloadin idjits...



Hey Pot, I'm Kettle. Have we met?


----------



## magoo (Feb 2, 2011)

still trying not to say nooooothing bout that black crown thingee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Hey Pot, I'm Kettle. Have we met?


 Not yet. Ya' wanna go grab a weinie for lunch? 

Oh, and word of warning to you weinie roasters. Big Brother is watching..


----------



## Pittard (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The hot dog thread has me craving a weiner!!


 

With Mayo or Hot Sauce


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

Pittard said:


> With Mayo or Hot Sauce





With yo avatar!!


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not yet. Ya' wanna go grab a weinie for lunch?
> 
> Oh, and word of warning to you weinie roasters. Big Brother is watching..



Nahhhh, I'm good.


----------



## Pittard (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> With yo avatar!!


 
she's taken, back off


----------



## Pittard (Feb 2, 2011)

Now I'm gonna have to go by the Varsity and get a couple Chili Cheese Weinies


----------



## Pittard (Feb 2, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


 
What up Sully


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 2, 2011)

Pittard said:


> she's taken, back off



My avatar can kick yo avatars hiney.


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

Pittard said:


> she's taken, back off



Yeah Quack! I mean dang man, she just left my house this morning.


----------



## magoo (Feb 2, 2011)

Bull Butter!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> My avatar can kick yo avatars hiney.



I'd buy a ticket and some beers to see that!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'd buy a ticket and some beers to see that!



I will say that if my girl didnt have the guns, i think Mrs. Duck would take her.  Heck i think she could take me.   She looks like she is one of those that always gets her way.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 2, 2011)

Morning Folks

Its got to be getting close to dinner time. Where is the end of the line?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I will say that if my girl didnt have the guns, i think Mrs. Duck would take her.  Heck i think she could take me.   She looks like she is one of those that always gets her way.



And I might let her get her way.


----------



## Pittard (Feb 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> My avatar can kick yo avatars hiney.


 
bring it 



Jranger said:


> I'd buy a ticket and some beers to see that!


 
Beat me to it



BBQBOSS said:


> I will say that if my girl didnt have the guns, i think Mrs. Duck would take her. Heck i think she could take me.  She looks like she is one of those that always gets her way.


 
I would...I mean... wouldn't get in the middle of that 

We can thrwo Quacks avatar in there for warmups


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Its got to be getting close to dinner time. Where is the end of the line?


 
Close,,,,,,,,,,,verrrrry close.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## dougefresh (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Close,,,,,,,,,,,verrrrry close.


Thats what my belly is telling my brain. My stomach is starting to naw on my backbone.


Keebs said:


>


Whana share some of that popcorn


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 2, 2011)

Pittard said:


> bring it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That she-man in quacks avatar aint even in the same league!


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

Man I have got to find something to eat. Anybody want to bring me a plate? Please?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Thats what my belly is telling my brain.


 
Well, right now!!! I'd listen to my brain if I was you and tell the stomach to go to the back of the line...


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, right now!!! I'd listen to my brain if I was you and tell the stomach to go to the back of the line...



Good advicemexican it is.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about a Subway sammich for lunch, and then making a trip to Patak's this afternoon and picking up something for dinner.

Hmmm..... what will it be?  Baby Back ribs, seasoned pork steaks, NY Strips.... ????  So many to choose from.


----------



## Pittard (Feb 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> That she-man in quacks avatar aint even in the same league!


 
That's why she's for warmups


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm thinking about a Subway sammich for lunch, and then making a trip to Patak's this afternoon and picking up something for dinner.
> 
> Hmmm..... what will it be?  Baby Back ribs, seasoned pork steaks, NY Strips.... ????  So many to choose from.



id go with the strips or pork steak. Not enough time this evening to properly cook baby backs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm thinking about a Subway sammich for lunch, and then making a trip to Patak's this afternoon and picking up something for dinner.
> 
> Hmmm..... what will it be?  Baby Back ribs, seasoned pork steaks, NY Strips.... ????  So many to choose from.






This is dinner time now. This evenin` is supper time. Ribeyes are real good. What is Patak`s? 

Stick around, and we`ll learn you how to talk South Georgia style.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This is dinner time now. This evenin` is supper time. Ribeyes are real good. What is Patak`s?
> 
> Stick around, and we`ll learn you how to talk South Georgia style.



I guess I don't know the lingo.  To me, this is lunch, and tonight is dinner.  

Here is a link to Patak's.

http://patakmeats.com/Patak_Meats/Welcome.html

Best place EVER!


----------



## Pittard (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This is dinner time now. This evenin` is supper time. Ribeyes are real good. What is Patak`s?
> 
> Stick around, and we`ll learn you how to talk South Georgia style.


 
Yep, that's the way I was raised.  Usually the biggest meal on Sunday is dinner.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> id go with the strips or pork steak. Not enough time this evening to properly cook baby backs.



I do agree with this.  I will actually pick up some of all that I mentioned, along with some ground beef and pork chops, and no telling what else.

I always go and buy in bulk, bring it home and divide it up into ziploc bags, and then freeze it.  Prices are great, and meat is the best I've ever had.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Yeah Quack! I mean dang man, she just left my house this morning.









Benji314 said:


> Man I have got to find something to eat. Anybody want to bring me a plate? Please?





MC done offered you a wienie??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I do agree with this.  I will actually pick up some of all that I mentioned, along with some ground beef and pork chops, and no telling what else.
> 
> I always go and buy in bulk, bring it home and divide it up into ziploc bags, and then freeze it.  Prices are great, and meat is the best I've ever had.



I think i may get up sat morning and ride over there and check that place out.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm thinking about a Subway sammich for lunch, and then making a trip to Patak's this afternoon and picking up something for dinner.
> 
> Hmmm..... what will it be?  Baby Back ribs, seasoned pork steaks, NY Strips.... ????  So many to choose from.


I was gonna say Baby Backs, only if you could get them to Boss to cook!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I guess I don't know the lingo.  To me, this is lunch, and tonight is dinner.
> 
> Here is a link to Patak's.
> 
> ...





Lookin` at that link flat throwed a cravin` on me! Wish we had one down here.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> MC done offered you a wienie??


 I thought it was YOU that offered the wiener............
and got turned down...........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Lookin` at that link flat throwed a cravin` on me! Wish we had one down here.


 Striplings  Carroll's


----------



## Benji314 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> MC done offered you a wienie??



I have to decline his offer for a wienie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Striplings  Carroll's





I`m a regular customer of Carroll`s.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think i may get up sat morning and ride over there and check that place out.



They are only open the first Saturday of each month, so they will be there this Saturday, BUT, come early and be prepared to stand in line.  The line WILL be out the door.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m a regular customer of Carroll`s.


Isn't their stuffed pork chop a "heart attack waiting to happen" but OH so gooood!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I guess I don't know the lingo.  To me, this is lunch, and tonight is dinner.
> 
> Here is a link to Patak's.
> 
> ...





They sale "jellybelly" , heck I already got one of them!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> I have to decline his offer for a wienie.



X 2  




The rest of you stop it,  I am going to get in trouble here at work.   YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They sale "jellybelly" , heck I already got one of them!!



Me too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Isn't their stuffed pork chop a "heart attack waiting to happen" but OH so gooood!!





Oh yea, especially the jalapeno cheese stuffed porkchops. "triple bypass".   Their medium smoked link sausage is good too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Sic em, AJ!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> X 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Me too.


 then it should be jellybellyfabandfree?!?!



Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, especially the jalapeno cheese stuffed porkchops. "triple bypass".   Their medium smoked link sausage is good too.


Ohmy.......... is it "hot" or "HOT"??



Nicodemus said:


> Sic em, AJ!


 hush!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sic em, AJ!



I had to tell em,  I do not think they will listen thou.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> then it should be jellybellyfabandfree?!?!
> 
> 
> Ohmy.......... is it "hot" or "HOT"??
> ...




It`s just a little warm. Not bad. 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I had to tell em,  I do not think they will listen thou.





Get mean with em!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs, it probably should be.  Or fitterfabandfree.  It's a work in progress.  After having kids, and now losing 60 lbs, the belly does jiggle a bit.

I've been searching for a plastic surgeon willing to do a little lipo/tummy tuck and take out in trade, but haven't had much luck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> X 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...










fitfabandfree said:


> Me too.




Show me yours and I'll show you mine!!




Nicodemus said:


> Sic em, AJ!





Back off Nic, I got this under control!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> *Show me yours and I'll show you mine*!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Show me yours and I'll show you mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO you dont   They never searched my desk drawer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, especially the jalapeno cheese stuffed porkchops. "triple bypass".  Their medium smoked link sausage is good too.


 
Dangit, now you done put a hankerin on me to come to Albany so I can stop by and get me some of that good stuff...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back off Nic, I got this under control!!



Take care of em for us!!  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> NO you done   They never searched my desk drawer.



Capri Suns and spit cups???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> NO you done   They never searched my desk drawer.





You need help!!  You're a Capri Sun junkie!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit, now you done put a hankerin on me to come to Albany so I can stop by and get me some of that good stuff...





They have some good smoked beef links too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> They have some good smoked beef links too.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s just a little warm. Not bad.
> Get mean with em!


 I may have to give it a try then!!
Tripod? Get mean??  That's a skerry thought!



fitfabandfree said:


> Keebs, it probably should be.  Or fitterfabandfree.  It's a work in progress.  After having kids, and now losing 60 lbs, the belly does jiggle a bit.
> 
> I've been searching for a plastic surgeon willing to do a little lipo/tummy tuck and take out in trade, but haven't had much luck.


Darlin' I know EXACTLY where ya coming from............ btdt but I never found one neither, so it's crept back up on me but ~eh~ at my age, I'd rather be Fun & Sassy than Fit & Fabulous!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Show me yours and I'll show you mine!!
> Back off Nic, I got this under control!!






threeleggedpigmy said:


> NO you done   They never searched my desk drawer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit, now you done put a hankerin on me to come to Albany so I can stop by and get me some of that good stuff...





Or you could order it online??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Or you could order it online??


 
But then I couldn't go to Blackbeards...


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 2, 2011)

Howdy Dribblers, been busy this morning so I ain't had time to get one here.

Nic, is there more of them Ga Power tracked vehicles besides yourn ? Saw a crew with one in Donalsonville Monday, wondered if you'd ventured this far south.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Howdy Dribblers, been busy this morning so I ain't had time to get one here.
> 
> Nic, is there more of them Ga Power tracked vehicles besides yourn ? Saw a crew with one in Donalsonville Monday, wondered if you'd ventured this far south.





The Bainbridge crew has one like ours. It was probably them that you saw. Us and them work together a lot, and share both our combined territory.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But then I couldn't go to Blackbeards...


 or come to God's Country!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The Bainbridge crew has one like ours. It was probably them that you saw. Us and them work together a lot, and share both our combined territory.



Now thats just plumb scary, the Braindamage crew having one of them.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 2, 2011)

Be back later folks, gotta pick one up and take them to the hospital.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 2, 2011)

Did someone say Blackbeard's. I think I've lost enough weight sence the last time I was there to get one of them all you can eat plates again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Did someone say Blackbeard's. I think I've lost enough weight sence the last time I was there to get one of them all you can eat plates again.





Will be down your way in June to do it again!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will be down your way in June to do it again!!



Hmmmmmmm,  We over do for a road trip also.    It would have to be early June or I might have to call on the handy work of DR> QUack


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> or come to God's Country!


 


dougefresh said:


> Did someone say Blackbeard's. I think I've lost enough weight sence the last time I was there to get one of them all you can eat plates again.


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Will be down your way in June to do it again!!


 
I smell a get together brewin..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmm,  We over do for a road trip also.    It would have to be early June or I might have to call on the handy work of DR> QUack





We need to do the Savannah thing this Spring!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We need to do the Savannah thing this Spring!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We need to do the Savannah thing this Spring!!



Set a date,  I am in


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell a get together brewin..



ANd this is how it starts


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Set a date,  I am in




March too early??




slip said:


>




Hiya lil bro!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> March too early??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



19 or 26 th


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 19 or 26 th





I'm off the 26th-27th!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Did someone say Blackbeard's. I think I've lost enough weight sence the last time I was there to get one of them all you can eat plates again.


Take home!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Will be down your way in June to do it again!!






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmm,  We over do for a road trip also.    It would have to be early June or I might have to call on the handy work of DR> QUack






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell a get together brewin..





slip said:


>


Hey slipster, what's shakin?



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm off all the time!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

June, got it marked...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> June, got it marked...





  You were sick last year when we were down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You were sick last year when we were down.





Not only me, but the entire household was thumped. Ain`t plannin` on that happenin` again.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell a get together brewin..






Hooked On Quack said:


> Will be down your way in June to do it again!!


sounds good Misty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Take home!!


 


You weren't there when I was offered "take home" at the last get together. That waitress was serious too!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not only me, but the entire household was thumped. Ain`t plannin` on that happenin` again.





Look forward to it!!  I'll let the south Ga gang know a couple weeks in advance!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You weren't there when I was offered "take home" at the last get together. That waitress was serious too!!!


 point her out to me if she's still there next time, I'll handle her for ya!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Look forward to it!!  I'll let the south Ga gang know a couple weeks in advance!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m a regular customer of Carroll`s.



I have 40 lb medium freshlink, and 42 lb of jalepeno n cheese fresh link  in the freezer from carrolls mmmm mmm good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I have 40 lb medium freshlink, and 42 lb of jalepeno n cheese fresh link  in the freezer from carrolls mmmm mmm good





You need to come to a gathering and bring yo sausage with you !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

yepper, but i thought you was more of a weine,,, oh nevermind, sausage it is


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> point her out to me if she's still there next time, I'll handle her for ya!


 
Handling her wasn't going to be the issue...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm FULL!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm FULL!!!



Me too... Sketti was awesome!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I have 40 lb medium freshlink, and 42 lb of jalepeno n cheese fresh link  in the freezer from carrolls mmmm mmm good


Bulk Buyer, huh?




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Handling her wasn't going to be the issue...






Jeff C. said:


> I'm FULL Of IT!!!


_*WE KNOW!!!*_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Me too... Sketti was awesome!




Same thing here 



Keebs said:


> Bulk Buyer, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 2, 2011)

some work days never want to end....but this one has for now


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> some work days never want to end....but this one has for now



I've got 30 minutes left to mine, and then I am out of here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Bulk Buyer, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not usually but I had a deer processed and it came to 82lb worth of sausage. And let me tell ya it  is some kind of fine. Best sausage any body has done for me.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> some work days never want to end....but this one has for now


I wish mine would!!



fitfabandfree said:


> I've got 30 minutes left to mine, and then I am out of here.


 You go in at the crack of dawn too?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I've got 30 minutes left to mine, and then I am out of here.



30 Minutes, rub it in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


 
WHAT??? Maybe she like's em' old...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WHAT??? Maybe she like's em' old...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wish mine would!!
> 
> 
> You go in at the crack of dawn too?!?!



7-7:30 am, but I work 6 days a week.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> 30 Minutes, rub it in



8 now!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> 8 now!





Keep asking MUD, will be telling you bye in the next one.oke:


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> 30 Minutes, rub it in


 They like to do that..............



Miguel Cervantes said:


> WHAT??? Maybe she like's em' old...






fitfabandfree said:


> 7-7:30 am, but I work 6 days a week.


Yikes, no way, gimme my M-F 8-5 anytime!! I LOVE my weekends!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm FULL of it !!!



There...fixed it for ya!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 2, 2011)

here we go another  mountain Lion thread,they getting to be as bad as the baiting threads


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> here we go another mountain Lion thread,they getting to be as bad as the baiting threads


 
Would you rather someone starts another Bigfoot thread??


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would you rather someone starts another Bigfoot thread??



no I know he is real....all I gotta do is look at my own feet


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Keep asking MUD, will be telling you bye in the next one.oke:


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> here we go another  mountain Lion thread,they getting to be as bad as the baiting threads



apparently the woods here in Georgia are just too boring, so people are making critters into what they wish they were, instead of what they really are....

bigfoots, mtn lions, black panthers, wolves...its scary out there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

slip said:


> apparently the woods here in Georgia are just too boring, so people are making critters into what they wish they were, instead of what they really are....
> 
> bigfoots, mtn lions, black panthers, wolves...its scary out there!





Kinda like grizzer bears. Even though there are supposedly none left in Colorado, people want them back, or, like the idea that they think they are back. Ain`t worth arguin` about, but that cat in the other thread is a bobcat. I don`t know how big, because there is nothin` in the pic to compare it too. Ain`t no panther though, bad as folks want it to be.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 2, 2011)

slip said:


> apparently the woods here in Georgia are just too boring, so people are making critters into what they wish they were, instead of what they really are....
> 
> bigfoots, mtn lions, black panthers, wolves...its scary out there!



not just the GA woods


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2011)

slip said:


> apparently the woods here in Georgia are just too boring, so people are making critters into what they wish they were, instead of what they really are....
> 
> bigfoots, mtn lions, black panthers, wolves...its scary out there!



They be some crazy people up in here


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Kinda like grizzer bears. Even though there are supposedly none left in Colorado, people want them back, or, like the idea that they think they are back. Ain`t worth arguin` about, but that cat in the other thread is a bobcat. I don`t know how big, because there is nothin` in the pic to compare it too. Ain`t no panther though, bad as folks want it to be.


 you sure 'bout that, huh?



jmfauver said:


> not just the GA woods






hdm03 said:


> They be some crazy people up in here


 they's always been here.....................


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 2, 2011)

I hear banjo's!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They like to do that..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I work my own hours.  I don't HAVE to come in on Saturday, but I choose to because I could use the money.  I usually just come in until noon or so.  Gives me a little over time on each check.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you sure 'bout that, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yep, sure am. 

I`m not however, sayin` that there is not the occasional vagrant though. I`ll tell you a little story one day...


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Kinda like grizzer bears. Even though there are supposedly none left in Colorado, people want them back, or, like the idea that they think they are back. Ain`t worth arguin` about, but that cat in the other thread is a bobcat. I don`t know how big, because there is nothin` in the pic to compare it too. Ain`t no panther though, bad as folks want it to be.


thing is though, if we really did have all of our native predators back like people seem to want, then they would start throwing a fit about how they are eating all our deer!


hdm03 said:


> They be some crazy people up in here



thats the truff.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well looky, looky at what time its gotten to be. Yall have a good afternoon.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> They be some crazy people up in here



but they keeping coming back.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> but they keeping coming back.



Present...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> They be some crazy people up in here


 
We's all just *B*ig *K*ids *A*gain.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Present...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

All this talk of food here today has me about to perish to death!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> All this talk of food here today has me about to perish to death!



No doubt, my stomach's talking to me already...
What's fer dinner...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> All this talk of food here today has me about to perish to death!


 
We're having (which means I gotta grill them) Pork Chops...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're having (which means I gotta grill them) Pork Chops...



I like how you said WE'RE...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Roastin` some seasoned up chicken halves, and gonna have some fried taters `n onions with em.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Roastin` some seasoned up chicken halves, and gonna have some fried taters `n onions with em.



Man...that sounds good too...
My mouth be waterin'


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Roastin` some seasoned up chicken halves, and gonna have some fried taters `n onions with em.



Head home to Ramen noodles.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Head home to Ramen noodles.



I'd be stoppin @ Arby's or somewhere then...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Head home to Ramen noodles.






  I`d rather eat a bug!  Come on down here and we`ll feed you up good!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I'd be stoppin @ Arby's or somewhere then...


I think I shall 


Nicodemus said:


> I`d rather eat a bug!  Come on down here and we`ll feed you up good!



You always Have 


Head to the casa. Be good everyone.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> No doubt, my stomach's talking to me already...
> What's fer dinner...



  I thought it's supper time now?  Wasn't dinner time at noon today?

  I'm never going to learn the lingo around here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Head home to Ramen noodles.


 
That's just what you need is 10 times the daily dose of sodium topped off by those ultra sugar water capri suns..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I thought it's supper time now? Wasn't dinner time at noon today?
> 
> I'm never going to learn the lingo around here!


 
Oh lawd, here we go. Oh wait a minute, I think you got that one right. Nic will straighten us out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I thought it's supper time now?  Wasn't dinner time at noon today?
> 
> I'm never going to learn the lingo around here!





You`re proceedin` along sound lines.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2011)

Side of ham, blackeyes, carrots n green beans, yummmm!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2011)

hominy, chicken and taters.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I thought it's supper time now?  Wasn't dinner time at noon today?
> 
> I'm never going to learn the lingo around here!



I believe you are correct... All I know is I'm hungry.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

Thinkin about some black eye'd pea's also. Maybe mix em up with some wild rice...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Side of ham, blackeyes, carrots n green beans, yummmm!!!


 
MMMMMM

Hey Sis!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 2, 2011)

Its got be to 7 somewhere


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 2, 2011)

ohhhhh nooooooo


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> MMMMMM
> 
> Hey Sis!!!


ok make that baked beans... outta black eyes  

Hi Bro  


dougefresh said:


> Its got be to 7 somewhere



5 more minutes!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 2, 2011)

I should have stuck with beans n rice...
Ended up with Krystals + chili. Talk about self-abuse.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Man ya'll making me hungry..... Were having homemade sub sammichs and soup......Waiting on the hubby and boy to get home for supper....

Oh yeah Evening All!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Its got be to 7 somewhere


 
It is now..



Jranger said:


> I should have stuck with beans n rice...
> Ended up with Krystals + chili. Talk about self-abuse.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Man ya'll making me hungry..... Were having homemade sub sammichs and soup......Waiting on the hubby and boy to get home for supper....
> 
> Oh yeah Evening All!!!!!


THAT sounds good!  Corn dogs & tater tots here, gotta do taxes & some other stuff so a quick & easy meal here tonight............
Evenin Folks!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 2, 2011)

I ended up with Krystal once...long story...can't talk about it here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2011)

evening folks!
Just finished hanging the TV in Allie's room after replacing all the switches and electrical outlets. Blinds are up and waiting on her to tell me where to mount the stereo. Still got a long way to go, but being off for the next 4 days should put a huge dent in all the renovations.
All this manual labor has me thinking it's a steak and tater night.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening folks!
> Just finished hanging the TV in Allie's room after replacing all the switches and electrical outlets. Blinds are up and waiting on her to tell me where to mount the stereo. Still got a long way to go, but being off for the next 4 days should put a huge dent in all the renovations.
> All this manual labor has me thinking it's a steak and tater night.


Congrats!!  *Git*r*Done* Bama!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening folks!
> Just finished hanging the TV in Allie's room after replacing all the switches and electrical outlets. Blinds are up and waiting on her to tell me where to mount the stereo. Still got a long way to go, but being off for the next 4 days should put a huge dent in all the renovations.
> All this manual labor has me thinking it's a steak and tater night.


 
Do you still have all of your fingers intact??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Congrats!!  *Git*r*Done* Bama!!


Thank ya, Baby! 
I am so ready to be DONE with all this!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you still have all of your fingers intact??



Define "intact"?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening folks!
> Just finished hanging the TV in Allie's room after replacing all the switches and electrical outlets. Blinds are up and waiting on her to tell me where to mount the stereo. Still got a long way to go, but being off for the next 4 days should put a huge dent in all the renovations.
> All this manual labor has me thinking it's a steak and tater night.



Hey when ya done come help me pweeeeeeeeaseeee
Oh wait we finished all ours last year..dang....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT sounds good!  Corn dogs & tater tots here, gotta do taxes & some other stuff so a quick & easy meal here tonight............
> Evenin Folks!



Thats sounds good to....I felt i'd be nice to the family since i went and got a hair cut..made me feel soooo much better....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey when ya done come help me pweeeeeeeeaseeee
> Oh wait we finished all ours last year..dang....



Well, you're almost ready to re-do it aren't you? I'm sure Ed would love to move all the furniture around. Again.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, you're almost ready to re-do it aren't you? I'm sure Ed would love to move all the furniture around. Again.



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH shut up!!!!! He just did that after Christmas!!!! Dang it you trying to make me work harder aint ya....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bama i think maybe Bubbette would like a new storage building ....How about i Pm her and tell her how EASy it is to build yourself?????I'll gladly blackmail when i have to ..so shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, you're almost ready to re-do it aren't you? I'm sure Ed would love to move all the furniture around. Again.


 
Speakin of furniture. Goin back to that desk I showed you for a fly table. I'm not liking any of my options for "concealed when not in use" desk that are on the market, so I worked up the nerve to ask about the entertainment center armoire that is in our bedroom that is no longer in use.

She said OK!!!! 

Wait a minute----------------------this one's gonna cost me down the road. I can just feel it coming. That was waaaaaaay too easy..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of furniture. Goin back to that desk I showed you for a fly table. I'm not liking any of my options for "concealed when not in use" desk that are on the market, so I worked up the nerve to ask about the entertainment center armoire that is in our bedroom that is no longer in use.
> 
> She said OK!!!!
> 
> Wait a minute----------------------this one's gonna cost me down the road. I can just feel it coming. That was waaaaaaay too easy..



I bet ya a nickle she has been thinking of a way to get rid of it and get something new anyway..lol....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> I bet ya a nickle she has been thinking of a way to get rid of it and get something new anyway..lol....


 
La La La can' hear you La La La La La...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> La La La can' hear you La La La La La...



Yes you can cause you soooo Know i'm RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!!!!!!...HEHEHEHEHE and i bet it is VERY PRETTY and cost $$$$$$$... You will be


----------



## Crooked Stick (Feb 2, 2011)

*Ok Drivelers*

Got my move approved and we are heading to Savannah shortly. I'll ask the same question as I did in th on-topic forum- yes, we are renting- no more than 1300 a month- 2 kids 5-3, wife that wants to be convenient to everything ( she's from Gwinnett)
Whereto live? Who to call? Schools? Any help from you guys would be great.

Jon


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Got my move approved and we are heading to Savannah shortly. I'll ask the same question as I did in th on-topic forum- yes, we are renting- no more than 1300 a month- 2 kids 5-3, wife that wants to be convenient to everything ( she's from Gwinnett)
> Whereto live? Who to call? Schools? Any help from you guys would be great.
> 
> Jon


Nautical Son, Yara & Sav Reds................ they're all from that neck of the woods, congrats & good luck!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm did i run everyone off???????


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of furniture. Goin back to that desk I showed you for a fly table. I'm not liking any of my options for "concealed when not in use" desk that are on the market, so I worked up the nerve to ask about the entertainment center armoire that is in our bedroom that is no longer in use.
> 
> She said OK!!!!
> 
> Wait a minute----------------------this one's gonna cost me down the road. I can just feel it coming. That was waaaaaaay too easy..


Yep. Women are worse than loan sharks. You'll owe her forever. 


Crooked Stick said:


> Got my move approved and we are heading to Savannah shortly. I'll ask the same question as I did in th on-topic forum- yes, we are renting- no more than 1300 a month- 2 kids 5-3, wife that wants to be convenient to everything ( she's from Gwinnett)
> Whereto live? Who to call? Schools? Any help from you guys would be great.
> 
> Jon


Congrats on the move! Hope everything works out for ya'll!



huntinglady74 said:


> Bama i think maybe Bubbette would like a new storage building ....How about i Pm her and tell her how EASy it is to build yourself?????I'll gladly blackmail when i have to ..so shhhhhhhhhh










Keebs said:


> Nautical Son, Yara & Sav Reds................ they're all from that neck of the woods, congrats & good luck!!


What she said, CS!


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Women are worse than loan sharks. You'll owe her forever.
> 
> Congrats on the move! Hope everything works out for ya'll!
> 
> ...



 And all along I thought I was by myself with that very thought


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Women are worse than loan sharks. You'll owe her forever.
> 
> Congrats on the move! Hope everything works out for ya'll!
> 
> ...



Ouch that hurt!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> And all along I thought I was by myself with that very thought



Hey MR... You better be quiet over there... I'll unplug you ...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 2, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey MR... You better be quiet over there... I'll unplug you ...



Will not Can't make me You trying to make us men folk work and spend money somebody has to lend a hand to defend.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> Will not Can't make me You trying to make us men folk work and spend money somebody has to lend a hand to defend.



YES and Yes i can..and Yes someone has to leep you guys in line....And hang on a min buster....

thats what you should be doing..hehehehehe





I know i'm in for it now...shhhhhhhh


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 2, 2011)

Evening folks, hows everyone ?

Got another one of Hogtrap's holsters finished..... Like to see it ?  Here it go !


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Evening folks, hows everyone ?
> 
> Got another one of Hogtrap's holsters finished..... Like to see it ?  Here it go !



Thats some mighty fine handywork there... Evening....


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 2, 2011)

nice craftmanship!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Sirduke (Feb 2, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Thats some mighty fine handywork there... Evening....





WoodsmanEd said:


> nice craftmanship!



Thank you, its a work in progress, but I think they're getting better with each one. I learn with each one anyhow.

Things like, Needles are sharp, my eyes are older, etc etc


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Feb 2, 2011)

But yet something to look back on and always be proud of


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Thank you, its a work in progress, but I think they're getting better with each one. I learn with each one anyhow.
> 
> Things like, Needles are sharp, my eyes are older, etc etc



That's Understandable.... Kinda like my child want get in the car with me unless i have my glasses on...I don't wear em around the house and sometimes forget to put them on when i walk out the door.. She'll politely go back in the house and get them.. says i aint killing her..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry for the double post. 
Anyway, nice handi-work there Duke! 
Finishing up my steak and tater and then watch Human Target. I love that show!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey S D good buddy! Man-o-Man that is some of the best work i seen in a long time. Yep bud, you sho got the contract. Thanks ever so much! HEY! Next time you in my neck of da woods, stop on by an have a bite to eat. We break bread an talk.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2011)

sure got quiet in here!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I thought it's supper time now?  Wasn't dinner time at noon today?
> 
> I'm never going to learn the lingo around here!


It changes when you get hungry


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's just what you need is 10 times the daily dose of sodium topped off by those ultra sugar water capri suns..



Daily balance of salt and sugar for the week.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> sure got quiet in here!


Hey there stranger, .......I mean Snowster. What up dees days?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> sure got quiet in here!



I know, right?  Where did every one go?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> sure got quiet in here!



spooky huh


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry for the double post.
> Anyway, nice handi-work there Duke!
> Finishing up my steak and tater and then watch Human Target. I love that show!


So you aud fo a human target? Yeah that be funny pickin rock salt out you.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I know, right?  Where did every one go?


Hey Fit, they didn't get you too did they?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

I`ll take that bottle of whiskey now. Throw the cap away...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Fit, they didn't get you too did they?



Nobody got me.  I'm just hangin out waiting until bed time, which won't be much longer.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm back... Sorry went to see what was going on in the other forums since noone was talking in here...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll take that bottle of whiskey now. Throw the cap away...



What kind ya want????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2011)

Good night All!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night All!



Nite....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> What kind ya want????





101 Wild Turkey will do just fine. Quart bottle...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 101 Wild Turkey will do just fine. Quart bottle...



Here Ya go...

Enjoy....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2011)

Taxes DONE!!
And yeah, I'll have a bottle!!
  G'nite all!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm going to attempt to stay away long enough to watch Blue Bloods.  Highly doubt it though.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I know, right?  Where did every one go?


Dang phone has been ringing off the hook tonight!!

How are all you fine folks doing this evening!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 2, 2011)

OK i'm calling it a night.. ya'llo have a good one and stay warm....


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang phone has been ringing off the hook tonight!!
> 
> How are all you fine folks doing this evening!!



Doing good.  Been playing on FB, planning another night out.  

How about you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 101 Wild Turkey will do just fine. Quart bottle...



Evening, Brother Nic!
Rough day?
I've got chartreuse jigs baking in the oven at the moment. Not a problem though. Bubbette never uses the oven anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Brother Nic!
> Rough day?
> I've got chartreuse jigs baking in the oven at the moment. Not a problem though. Bubbette never uses the oven anyway.





Brother Robert...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Robert...



Getting to be that time!
Thunder chickens and crappie fishing, Gotta love it!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nobody got me.  I'm just hangin out waiting until bed time, which won't be much longer.


Well i am ok with that cause it sho be heating up over there in Egypt bout now.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang phone has been ringing off the hook tonight!!
> 
> How are all you fine folks doing this evening!!


Hey Mitch bud. What you been doing?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Getting to be that time!
> Thunder chickens and crappie fishing, Gotta love it!!!





Yep, if those scaley varmints will get up in some shallow water.   I`ve been ready for the turkeys.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Getting to be that time!
> Thunder chickens and crappie fishing, Gotta love it!!!


I bet yo gun is dirty and ya hooks are dull.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, if those scaley varmints will get up in some shallow water.   I`ve been ready for the turkeys.



Nope, i'll be going after them deep in the next few weeks. Once they start stacking in 10-20 foot water, they'll slide in to the dock lights at night. Game on! 
Haven't started scouting the turkeys yet, but have a good idea where they should be. Hoping for the best but you know how them birds are.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> I bet yo gun is dirty and ya hooks are dull.



You lose. Pay up!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 2, 2011)

HEY Nick! You ready for the dogwood blooms to appear?
 Hey i bet they be fit to be tied, coming outta dems holes after winter huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2011)

okay, back to tying crappie bullets!
see ya'll later!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You lose. Pay up!


Aight den. Okefenokee swamp it is! You bess be ready when i swing by to getcha.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, back to tying crappie bullets!
> see ya'll later!


Bee careful don't get stung.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> OK i'm calling it a night.. ya'llo have a good one and stay warm....


Night HL74!!



fitfabandfree said:


> Doing good.  Been playing on FB, planning another night out.
> 
> How about you?


Hope there will be pics



rhbama3 said:


> Getting to be that time!
> Thunder chickens and crappie fishing, Gotta love it!!!


I sure could stand to get into a mess of them white perch!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Well i am ok with that cause it sho be heating up over there in Egypt bout now.
> 
> Hey Mitch bud. What you been doing?


Mostly work here lately!!.........Hope that eases up before to much longer!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> HEY Nick! You ready for the dogwood blooms to appear?
> Hey i bet they be fit to be tied, coming outta dems holes after winter huh?



Well, I am one of those dummies who ain`t ready for winter to be over, but i do need a mess of fish, and a big bird.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, I am one of those dummies who ain`t ready for winter to be over, but i do need a mess of fish, and a big bird.



I can do without the big bird!!............But I sure do have a hankering for some of them slabs!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 2, 2011)

um.......yeah........um.........no..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can do without the big bird!!............But I sure do have a hankering for some of them slabs!!





Me too!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I can do without the big bird!!............But I sure do have a hankering for some of them slabs!!





Nicodemus said:


> Me too!!



Nothing like fresh caught!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, I am one of those dummies who ain`t ready for winter to be over, but i do need a mess of fish, and a big bird.


Ya got that right. Hope my swamp chicken harem stays where they always do, unless a flood. Good pickens.
 Still have to wade through the cottonmouths to get to 'em. Shucks dats yus gravy fo me. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nothing like fresh caught!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!


See ya Mitch. Peel'em back an taker easy ifn you can bud.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 2, 2011)

All righty then, finished the last holster I had under commission for HT, gonna put them in the post tomorrow.

Now, who's got a drink for a thirsty medic/leatherworker ?

Dang it, I'm still on duty, it'll have to wait fer tomorrow morning which will be evening to me.

Night all, I'm for once not next out, and I'm gonna try to enjoy it.


----------



## Spanky916 (Feb 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Russ, I was down there friday giving them moral support while they were getting the place set up. I'm gonna swing by there at lunch today since my other plans got canned. If you're in the area drop in. I should be there around 11:30 or so.



Had a bunch on my plate and couldn't make it. I was their first customer, imagine that lol! Probably gonna grab breakfast on my way home when I get off at 6:00 this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2011)

Morn


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 3, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Morn



morning Hankus


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2011)

Thursday is calling you to the meal table.

morning jm,  have time for b'fast today?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thursday is calling you to the meal table.
> 
> morning jm,  have time for b'fast today?



yes I did...Now I am waiting for the powers to be to show up for a meeting.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

Spanky916 said:


> Had a bunch on my plate and couldn't make it. I was their first customer, imagine that lol! Probably gonna grab breakfast on my way home when I get off at 6:00 this morning.


 
About 0800 is my normal time to go by there. Can't make it today though. We'll hook up before too long..


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 3, 2011)

Como esta muchachos ? Wehr Gehts mein Herren ?

or if you prefer.....

Sup Dribblers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Como esta muchachos ? Wehr Gehts mein Herren ?
> 
> or if you prefer.....
> 
> Sup Dribblers


 
Sloppin plates right now. You want sausage or bacon, grits or hashbrowns, eggs or,,,,,,,,,,,,eggs, toast or biskit?

Hurry up, we don't have all day, and them folks behind you get cranky when they're hungry..


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sloppin plates right now. You want sausage or bacon, grits or hashbrowns, eggs or,,,,,,,,,,,,eggs, toast or biskit?
> 
> Hurry up, we don't have all day, and them folks behind you get cranky when they're hungry..



good thing I get here early....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sloppin plates right now. You want sausage or bacon, grits or hashbrowns, eggs or,,,,,,,,,,,,eggs, toast or biskit?
> 
> Hurry up, we don't have all day, and them folks behind you get cranky when they're hungry..



Gee someone is grumpy this morning.. musta fell outta the wrong side of the bed...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 3, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Gee someone is grumpy this morning.. musta fell outta the wrong side of the bed...



  Crick wadin will do that to a feller


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 3, 2011)

Morning folks!  The weekend is just around the corner.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Crick wadin will do that to a feller



Shoulda known....

BTW GOOD MORNING HANKUS


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning folks!  The weekend is just around the corner.



Morning...yes it is and i can't wait... i get to sleep in for 2 whole days....


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 3, 2011)

Its 3 minutes till quitting time !!! Its PAYDAY !!! And I'm mailing off Hogtrap's holsters today !!! 

And then, THEN !!!

I get the rest of the day and tomorrow off. Master is at work, Mr Duck is in school, and all my usual time theives are busy as well.

I ain't doing Jack I don't want to !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2011)

morning yall, done had my bisquits, guess im ready for the day,


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

Over medium, double browns, coffee....
Mornin folks


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

Mmmmm smoked deer sausage dog............ great way to start the day!!
Mornin Folks!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 3, 2011)

6 pieces of bacon, 4 links, 2 patties, 3 scrambled eggs, grits, hashbrowns with jalepenos, onions & cheese, 2 buttermilk biscuits, sausage gravy, 2 pancakes, orange juice, sweet tea and coffee.

Dang I'm about to pop!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Over medium, double browns, coffee....
> Mornin folks





Keebs said:


> Mmmmm smoked deer sausage dog............ great way to start the day!!
> Mornin Folks!!



morning,morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 6 pieces of bacon, 4 links, 2 patties, 3 scrambled eggs, grits, hashbrowns with jalepenos, onions & cheese, 2 buttermilk biscuits, sausage gravy, 2 pancakes, orange juice, sweet tea and coffee.
> 
> Dang I'm about to pop!



Dang,


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok, maybe i was dreaming of that.  I really only had this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

Moanin' Dribbleheads!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 6 pieces of bacon, 4 links, 2 patties, 3 scrambled eggs, grits, hashbrowns with jalepenos, onions & cheese, 2 buttermilk biscuits, sausage gravy, 2 pancakes, orange juice, sweet tea and coffee.
> 
> Dang I'm about to pop!


 MATTHEW!!!!!!!!!!



mudracing101 said:


> morning,morning


 Mernin neighbor............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, maybe i was dreaming of that.  I really only had this.
> 
> View attachment 584074 View attachment 584075


 gawdsomedaysIjustwannaslapyou! 



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Dribbleheads!!!


 CHIEF!!!  How goes the training?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 6 pieces of bacon, 4 links, 2 patties, 3 scrambled eggs, grits, hashbrowns with jalepenos, onions & cheese, 2 buttermilk biscuits, sausage gravy, 2 pancakes, orange juice, sweet tea and coffee.
> 
> Dang I'm about to pop!



Boss, I was about to send an ambulance or either the coroner over your way after a breakfast like that !!!!   



BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, maybe i was dreaming of that.  I really only had this.
> 
> View attachment 584074 View attachment 584075



Now after seeing this post, I will only send over the "Rolaids".


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 6 pieces of bacon, 4 links, 2 patties, 3 scrambled eggs, grits, hashbrowns with jalepenos, onions & cheese, 2 buttermilk biscuits, sausage gravy, 2 pancakes, orange juice, sweet tea and coffee.
> 
> Dang I'm about to pop!



Think you're minus an O...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Morning Papa Pigmy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning Papa Pigmy



We got "Big Poppa" we got "Papa Pigmy"..................


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

Anything fun happnin in here this monin


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Anything fun happnin in here this monin



Always!!!   Notice you made a avatar change across the way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Think you're minus an O...



That's just wrong


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Always!!!  Notice you made a avatar change across the way.


 
I think the pic is so small they can't tell what it is


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's just wrong


 
What's wrong with a zero


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2011)

moanin' peeps!
Time for coffee and then time to get jiggy with it. Todays funlist includes: yet more electrical stuff, hang a stereo, hang some paintings, AND take about 5 loads to the landfill!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pittard said:


> I think the pic is so small they can't tell what it is



It doesn't matter, i've seen worse over there.  Heck, i've prolly had worse avatars a few times.  Like i said, if they haven't given me a talking to, it won't be a big deal.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin' peeps!
> Time for coffee and then time to get jiggy with it. Todays funlist includes: yet more electrical stuff, hang a stereo, hang some paintings, AND take about 5 loads to the landfill!



Environmental terrorist !!!!!


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin' peeps!
> Time for coffee and then time to get jiggy with it. Todays funlist includes: yet more electrical stuff, hang a stereo, hang some paintings, AND take about 5 loads to the landfill!


 
no bailey's in the coffee this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gawdsomedaysIjustwannaslapyou!
> 
> 
> CHIEF!!!  How goes the training?



Dog training is going great....20 yr old pup is actin up


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Environmental terrorist !!!!!


I have a large carbon footprint. 


Pittard said:


> no bailey's in the coffee this morning



Absolutely not. This is a beer kinda day.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning Papa Pigmy


Find out a week from Friday


Keebs said:


> We got "Big Poppa" we got "Papa Pigmy"..................


Hmmm that might make a good title


rhbama3 said:


> moanin' peeps!
> Time for coffee and then time to get jiggy with it. Todays funlist includes: yet more electrical stuff, hang a stereo, hang some paintings, AND take about 5 loads to the landfill!



Morning Bama


MOrning Sullie


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dog training is going great....20 yr old pup is actin up


 Yep, they tend to do that......... hugs to you & MizT!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Find out a week from Friday
> 
> Hmmm that might make a good title


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, they tend to do that......... hugs to you & MizT!



Thank ya!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 3, 2011)

Whats fer Lunch/Dinner today?


----------



## Krickit (Feb 3, 2011)

Morning all!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats fer Lunch/Dinner today?








Krickit said:


> Morning all!!!



Mornin' Ms Chirppitty!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

Woohoooo...
Just had a double Espresso


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats fer Lunch/Dinner today?


 'nother ham sammich............



Krickit said:


> Morning all!!!


*Good mornin' Krickitgirl!*


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Woohoooo...
> Just had a double Espresso


Then swing on by I'll have a honey-do list ready for ya, puddin...............


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 3, 2011)

lunch time drive by!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> lunch time drive by!!!!!!!!!!!


but what ya havin fer lunch???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but what ya havin fer lunch???



food.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> food.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'nother ham sammich............
> 
> 
> *Good mornin' Krickitgirl!*



ill prolly go get a sammich/sub as well...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

More Subway probably...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2011)

If you use a stud finder and it says it found the edge of the stud, it's lying. Anybody got some spackle?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Our Red lobster is really slippin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you use a stud finder and it says it found the edge of the stud, it's lying. Anybody got some spackle?



You must have my old stud finder


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you use a stud finder and it says it found the edge of the stud, it's lying. Anybody got some spackle?


 
just hang a bigger picture to cover the hole


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you use a stud finder and it says it found the edge of the stud, it's lying. Anybody got some spackle?




More than I know what to do with....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You must have my old stud finder



marked with pencil and then promptly drilled a 1/4 inch hole right thru the drywall. Think i better use a mini-drill first to make sure it's really there before cranking up the big dog.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 3, 2011)

dang these are a couple of bums...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> ill prolly go get a sammich/sub as well...





Jranger said:


> More Subway probably...


$5 footlongs ain't too shabby!!



rhbama3 said:


> If you use a stud finder and it says it found the edge of the stud, it's lying. Anybody got some spackle?


 I swaunee, Bubba, if you ain't got the dangdist luck!



mudracing101 said:


> Our Red lobster is really slippin.


I swore the last time I ate at the one in Tifton, I wouldn't be back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> dang these are a couple of bums...
> 
> View attachment 584103


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> marked with pencil and then promptly drilled a 1/4 inch hole right thru the drywall. Think i better use a mini-drill first to make sure it's really there before cranking up the big dog.



Just get some of the anchors that are made for drywall. I use those mostly anyway. Rated to 100lbs.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> dang these are a couple of bums...
> 
> View attachment 584103



Please do not get Jack Motivated.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Please do not get Jack Motivated.



Hes got jungle fever but mabry aint interested.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey all good fellers. Looks like we may get ice/snow an stuff tween now an Sunday huh?
 Make Siberia look like Guam! Oh boy!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> dang these are a couple of bums...
> 
> View attachment 584103


Aaawww, they just look comfy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

Reckon I'll go see if I can concoct some lunch....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all good fellers. Looks like we may get ice/snow an stuff tween now an Sunday huh?
> Make Siberia look like Guam! Oh boy!


Snow = YAY 
Ice = NOOOooooo


----------



## Krickit (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats fer Lunch/Dinner today?



I'm having Chick-Fil-A!! 



Keebs said:


> *Good mornin' Krickitgirl!*



Hey Keebs!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

Krickit said:


> I'm having Chick-Fil-A!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs!!


 Wish we had a Chik-Fil-A............ closest one is 30 min's from me, along with plenty of other good places!   Main reason I usually bring leftovers or micro meals..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Our Red lobster is really slippin.


I thought the same thing when we went the other night. $80 for this? Gorton's frozen fish sticks would have been better. 


Pittard said:


> just hang a bigger picture to cover the hole


Mounting a 19" flat screen TV.


BBQBOSS said:


> dang these are a couple of bums...
> 
> View attachment 584103


They just look lazy on the outside. On the inside, they are coiled like a spring so be careful.


Keebs said:


> $5 footlongs ain't too shabby!!
> 
> 
> I swaunee, Bubba, if you ain't got the dangdist luck!
> ...


Nope, yep, yep.



Krickit said:


> I'm having Chick-Fil-A!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs!!



Okay, now i'm wanting a chick-fil-a for lunch.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 3, 2011)

Morning Folks

Just went and got a slab of ribs then come to find out the we gettin a free lunch today. Well looks like its ribs fer supper then


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Just went and got a slab of ribs then come to find out the we gettin a free lunch today. Well looks like its ribs fer supper then



What time should I have the coals ready???


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 3, 2011)

Gotta run, plenty of fires to put out fo now. Busy times ahead. Ya'll be good an stay safe ifn ya can.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but what ya havin fer lunch???



Upper management was supposed to treat,guess what they ain't showed,so no lunch today


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Help anyone know why i'm getting a secuirty error when trying to upload pics?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 3, 2011)

I just returned from Patak's, picking up some meat.  I took several pics.  Now how do I post a pic in here?  When I click on insert image, it wants an address.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

Sleet/freezing rain in Hampton...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I just returned from Patak's, picking up some meat.  I took several pics.  Now how do I post a pic in here?  When I click on insert image, it wants an address.



click on the paperclip icon just above and left of the picture icon.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Gotta run, plenty of fires to put out fo now. Busy times ahead. Ya'll be good an stay safe ifn ya can.


 Stay safe yourself, HT!!



jmfauver said:


> Upper management was supposed to treat,guess what they ain't showed,so no lunch today


 that weren't nice of them!



huntinglady74 said:


> Help anyone know why i'm getting a secuirty error when trying to upload pics?





fitfabandfree said:


> I just returned from Patak's, picking up some meat.  I took several pics.  Now how do I post a pic in here?  When I click on insert image, it wants an address.



Hhhmmm, never had either of those problems, my main thing was resizing........... someone on here can help though, I'm sure!!
Come'on, someone step up to the plate for the ladies!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sleet/freezing rain in Hampton...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

Stuffed...
Chicken n dumplins, black eye'd pea's, taters...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

I just load pics to My Pics on the computer, then I resize if necessary using Paint, then go to Manage attachments and browse for pics, then upload...There may be an easier way, but that's how I do it.

Security Token error usually means the pic files are too large, at least in my experience.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Help anyone know why i'm getting a secuirty error when trying to upload pics?



tried it from laptop with hubby's name got the same secuirty error...Said contact admin..well i sent the email like it asked and waiting to hear something.. dang it...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> click on the paperclip icon just above and left of the picture icon.



Thank you.  Going to try it now.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I just load pics to My Pics on the computer, then I resize if necessary using Paint, then go to Manage attachments and browse for pics, then upload...There may be an easier way, but that's how I do it.
> 
> Security Token error usually means the pic files are too large, at least in my experience.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!



thanks let me try that right quick...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Stuffed...
> Chicken n dumplins, black eye'd pea's, taters...




Dang...not too far off, again. Chicken Pot Pie...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> click on the paperclip icon just above and left of the picture icon.





Keebs said:


> Hhhmmm, never had either of those problems, my main thing was resizing........... someone on here can help though, I'm sure!!
> Come'on, someone step up to the plate for the ladies!!



i already did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Thank you.  Going to try it now.



I looked at their website....wish something like that was closer to me


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 3, 2011)

And a few more.

I got:

5 lbs. ground chuck
8 pork chops
8 pork steaks
1 pork loin
6 NY Strips


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

My jeep covered in ice..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 3, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> tried it from laptop with hubby's name got the same secuirty error...Said contact admin..well i sent the email like it asked and waiting to hear something.. dang it...



Go to http://www.picnik.com/ and resize your pics.  It's the fastest/easiest way I have found to do it.

Then you shouldn't have any problems, if the size was the issue.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> My jeep covered in ice..




Whoaaa!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Stuffed...
> Chicken n dumplins, black eye'd pea's, taters...


You are soooo not nice!!



jsullivan03 said:


> i already did.


 I saw that, you're a good guy, purtyeyes!



huntinglady74 said:


> My jeep covered in ice..


 Holy Moly!!!!!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Patio table by the pool..wanna go for a stroll around the pool?


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> And a few more.


 
where's Quack...he might want some wennies


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pittard said:


> where's Quack...he might want some wennies




mmm.... mechanically separated, partially hydrogenated hooves, tails, snouts and ears...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2011)

Pittard said:


> where's Quack...he might want some wennies






WOW!!!  Look at all of 'em!!


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW!!! Look at all of 'em!!


 
and they look like footlongs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2011)

Pittard said:


> and they look like footlongs





Mmmmmmmm Hmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 3, 2011)

...a veritable smorgasbord !


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW!!!  Look at all of 'em!!



I didn't take a pic of all of the ones they have hanging all over the walls either.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I didn't take a pic of all of the ones they have hanging all over the walls either.



Girl now they gonna want you to go back and take more pics...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 3, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Girl now they gonna want you to go back and take more pics...



People were looking at me like I was nuts taking the pics I took.  I am not going back to take more.


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> People were looking at me like I was nuts taking the pics I took. I am not going back to take more.


 

ohhh, please, please, please, please


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 3, 2011)

I do believe they shows those pretty well on their website, but I don't think they really show their display cases.  So I just got those.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

True sausage-fest...


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> True sausage-fest...


 
I think these are BEEF franks


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

My 11 yr old daughters very first kill...


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

them things is mean


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pittard said:


> them things is mean



what? wieners?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I didn't take a pic of all of the ones they have hanging all over the walls either.





You mean to tell me the "mount" their weines like you would a deer??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You mean to tell me the "mount" their weines like you would a deer??



oh my


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> what? wieners?


 
armadillo wienies


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You mean to tell me the "mount" their weines like you would a duck??


 
fixed it fer ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2011)

Pittard said:


> fixed it fer ya





That's better!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Man this ice junk is for the birds.. Worring about my kids on the road in buses .. Board of Ed will make a desicion in a few mins weather to send them on home and cancle school for tomorrow or keep them there...Seems the Bridges in Troup co are iced over... and they didn't know till 10 mins after the buses started rolling this morning... Umm hello people your putting my kids at risk here.. I don't like that and will show out about it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2011)

Pouring rain here now...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Man this ice junk is for the birds.. Worring about my kids on the road in buses .. Board of Ed will make a desicion in a few mins weather to send them on home and cancle school for tomorrow or keep them there...Seems the Bridges in Troup co are iced over... and they didn't know till 10 mins after the buses started rolling this morning... Umm hello people your putting my kids at risk here.. I don't like that and will show out about it...


Believe me, the bus drivers are just as worried as you are.......... we were bad about having fog down this way, I'd have to shut my bus off & listen for traffic at some places. 'ing they all get home safe & sound!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2011)

Nuttin here, yet . . .


No Jeep riding today.


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Man this ice junk is for the birds.. Worring about my kids on the road in buses .. Board of Ed will make a desicion in a few mins weather to send them on home and cancle school for tomorrow or keep them there...Seems the Bridges in Troup co are iced over... and they didn't know till 10 mins after the buses started rolling this morning... Umm hello people your putting my kids at risk here.. I don't like that and will show out about it...


 
hope they make it home safely.

The last people that want anything to happen to your kids is the BOE...they will catch  over that.


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

43 with rain outside here


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin here, yet . . .
> 
> 
> No Jeep riding today.



'fraid it might get dirty?   Gotta dang Jeep built like a tank and only use it for drivin' around town!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Believe me, the bus drivers are just as worried as you are.......... we were bad about having fog down this way, I'd have to shut my bus off & listen for traffic at some places. 'ing they all get home safe & sound!



Thanks... Usually around here we don't get nothing.. We'll we got lucky today and got ICE.. Yes we have some Great bus drivers.. It just seems that the people that make the descions for our kids and the drivers get left outta the loop alot.. DOT here is short staffed as always and didn't start checking bridges on time this am...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pittard said:


> hope they make it home safely.
> 
> The last people that want anything to happen to your kids is the BOE...they will catch  over that.



Well You really don't know our BOE they think they are gods or something... We finally got a new Superintendent and were praying he makes the changes that are needed.. Our school system is shipping kids all over the county to schools instead of whats closer to them.. all because people wanted to choose their kids school.. Hmm that is a big chunck of money our system doesn't have and all of our schools are in the meets requirement levels so why bus em father than neccesary well some members liked where they live and didn't like their schools..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> 'fraid it might get dirty?   Gotta dang Jeep built like a tank and only use it for drivin' around town!



Hey now you can wash it.. I wash mine... It's fun gettin it dirty!!


----------



## Pittard (Feb 3, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Well You really don't know our BOE they think they are gods or something... We finally got a new Superintendent and were praying he makes the changes that are needed.. Our school system is shipping kids all over the county to schools instead of whats closer to them.. all because people wanted to choose their kids school.. Hmm that is a big chunck of money our system doesn't have and all of our schools are in the meets requirement levels so why bus em father than neccesary well some members liked where they live and didn't like their schools..


 
They gave scool choice in Clarke County for a long time...Made for some great schools that would rival any Cobb/Gwinett school and for some bad schools

Of course we are talking apples and oranges when it comes to our population and yours.  Upset a lot of people last year when Clarke went back to districts and took away school choice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> 'fraid it might get dirty?   Gotta dang Jeep built like a tank and only use it for drivin' around town!





It's still got the Bikini top on it and the doors are still off, I don't wanna get wet, I might melt!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's still got the Bikini top on it and the doors are still off, I don't wanna get wet, *I might melt!!*



You are full of something that floats!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's still got the Bikini top on it and the doors are still off, I don't wanna get wet, I might melt!!



Like Jsullivan said...I'm pretty sure you'd float.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

Only floater I wanna see is the one chilling my pitcher of beer...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Only floater I wanna see is the one chilling my pitcher of beer...



OK...   Who stole my pitcher of beer?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...   Who stole my pitcher of beer?



There's a little left...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> You are full of something that floats!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Like Jsullivan said...I'm pretty sure you'd float.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's still got the Bikini top on it and the doors are still off, I don't wanna get wet, I might melt!!


 That's right, you pay them boys no mind!



jsullivan03 said:


> You are full of something that floats!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Like Jsullivan said...I'm pretty sure you'd float.



Like you two got room to talk!



Jranger said:


> Only floater I wanna see is the one chilling my pitcher of beer...


 I Don't EVEN wanna know about this............ LaLaLaLa * I * Can't * Hear * You!! LaLaLaLa


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 3, 2011)

10 to go


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...   Who stole my pitcher of beer?


Sweet Baby Jesus, you mean folks is stealing beer now?!?!? 
Hiya B-squared!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2011)

1!!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

last


----------



## Jranger (Feb 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> last



not quite


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> not quite



almost


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 3, 2011)

close enuff!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 3, 2011)

Bone Boy, it looks like we will have to finish this one


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bone boy it looks like we will have to finish this one



Yup...here's 2 ya Aussie!


----------

